#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Ретриты, лекции, семинары >  > > >  >  >  Оле Нидал, Москва [22.01.2013|]

## PampKin Head

Были вчера, очень понравилось. Дедушка жжот напалмом!

----------

Aion (24.01.2013), Aliona (23.01.2013), Allestern (26.01.2013), kamtsang (25.01.2013), Дмитрий Рыбаков (23.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (25.01.2013)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Я тоже ходил. Столько лет холиварил про Оле на разных форумах, а ни разу не видел - исправился. Впечатления скорее положительные  :Smilie:  

П.С. Очень много апсар, очень много  :Big Grin:

----------

Aion (24.01.2013), Allestern (26.01.2013), Аньезка (23.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.01.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

Мой трофей  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (24.01.2013), PampKin Head (23.01.2013), Pedma Kalzang (23.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (25.01.2013), Пема Дролкар (24.01.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

Очень понравился ответ про самоубийства вообще и про самосожжения в Тибете в частности.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (23.01.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

А мне понравились ответы про политкорректность, ННР и отъезд с Родины.  :Smilie:

----------

Ридонлиев (14.01.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

Про отъезд с Родины - так это просто Гуру Ринпоче губами Оле отправил мессадж. )

----------

Еше Нинбо (25.01.2013), Ридонлиев (14.01.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Про отъезд с Родины - так это просто Гуру Ринпоче губами Оле отправил мессадж. )


А что там, если в тезисно, в двух словах?

----------

AlekseyE (23.01.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

> А что там, если в тезисно, в двух словах?


Что уехавшие в другую страну находятся на полпути к просветлению.

----------

Aion (24.01.2013), Allestern (26.01.2013), Ho Shim (23.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (23.01.2013), Пема Дролкар (24.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.01.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> А что там, если в тезисно, в двух словах?


Отъезд из родных мест убирает/разрушает множество паттернов поведения/восприятия, которые сложились с глубокого детства и которые мы просто не замечаем.

У Гуру Ринпоче много есть по этой теме.

----------

Aion (24.01.2013), Ho Shim (23.01.2013), Денис Евгеньев (23.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (24.01.2013), Сергей Хос (23.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.01.2013)

----------


## AndyZ

> Отъезд из родных мест убирает/разрушает множество паттернов поведения/восприятия, которые сложились с глубокого детства и которые мы просто не замечаем.


В то же время приобретаем кучу новых  :Kiss:

----------

Еше Нинбо (24.01.2013), лесник (24.01.2013), Пема Дролкар (24.01.2013), Фил (24.01.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> В то же время приобретаем кучу новых


Глубоко укорененных с детства не преобретает.
...
Все вопросы к Гуру Ринпоче с аналогичными наставлениями.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Что уехавшие в другую страну находятся на полпути к просветлению.


блин,... работу что ль сменить хотябы........ авось стереотипы разрушатся

----------

Bob (23.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.01.2013)

----------


## Аурум

Уехавшие в другую страну на полпути к просветлению? Хмм... Действительно, дедушка жжёт!

----------

Bob (23.01.2013), Дордже (23.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (24.01.2013), Карло (24.01.2013), лесник (24.01.2013), Топпер- (23.01.2013), Фил (24.01.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

> Уехавшие в другую страну на полпути к просветлению? Хмм... Действительно, дедушка жжёт!


Как мне недавно сказали, от сарказма может образоваться саркома. Beware!)

----------

Aion (24.01.2013), Жека (24.01.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

Вообще-то, в данном случае, Оле Нидал ничего не придумал. Действительно, есть наставления Гуру Ринпоче на этот счет.
А вот моя выписка из лекции ламы Олега (Сонам Дордже):



> "Путешествия - очень хорошая вещь, я вам скажу. Особенно хороша она для духовной практики. Потому что, когда много путешествуешь, смещается фокус на том конкретном реальном мире восприятия, в котором постоянно живешь, к которому привык и уже знаешь, что где лежит... можно уже с закрытыми глазами ходить до автобуса или до метро, зная, где каждый канализационный люк находится. И вместе с этим, вместе с этой уверенностью и определенностью, увеличивается сила фиксации ко всем этим вещам, вплоть до канализационных люков и тому, что под ними течет. А когда много перемещаешься, не обязательно по другим странам даже, можно по территории своей страны или даже соседних областей, то постоянно смещающийся фокус не дает возможности и времени уцепиться за эту картинку, выстроить вот это жесткое восприятие, и в результате у нас не появляются такие сильные фиксации. Когда картинка постоянно плывет, иногда задаешься вопросом: "А где я, собственно?". Причем это отличается от вопроса человека, который проснулся с похмелья, как в том анекдоте: с утра подходит к зеркалу, долго вглядывается, жена зовет из кухни: "Миша, кушать идешь?!" - "О, точно, Миша!". ...Это немножко не так. (вопрос из зала: "а в чем отличие?") Скажем так, самое существенное и основное отличие - в ясности ума. То есть, у Миши ясность отсутствует начисто. У него подавлены все рецепторы нервные, полностью забита и заблокирована память. А у человека, у которого исчезли фиксации и цепляния, у него просто настолько все распахнуто, что он наверное где-то забывает уцепиться, фиксироваться на тех вещах, за которые он обычно хватается или фиксируется. Это не значит, что это ему мешает жить. Со мной такие вещи происходят постоянно. Иногда бывает очень смешно. Но жить никогда не мешало) Я тут в одной поездке просыпаюсь рано-рано утром... видно, по нужде хотелось сходить. Я уже не помню, правда, где это произошло. Поворачиваю голову - смотрю, рядом со мной лежит негр. Я думаю: "Во попал!"))))) "Что же делать с этим?". Потом только, через полминуты, наступило осознание, что это мой русский товарищ, который загорел слишком сильно, и просто в темноте лежит и кажется негром. Он со мной просто путешествует и мы вдвоем снимаем комнату в гостинице".

----------

Aion (24.01.2013), Homer (23.01.2013), Pedma Kalzang (23.01.2013), Pema Sonam (23.01.2013), Жека (24.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.01.2013)

----------


## Аурум

Аньезка, не врут? А то вот, мне как-то говорили, что от сладкого попа слипается.  :Wink: 
На счёт того, что путешествия - очень хорошая вещь, нельзя не согласиться.
Процитируйте, пожалуйста, кто знает, сами наставления Гуру Ринпоче на тему путешествий.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Оле конечно гуд, но буддизм без его сокращений намного луЧше

----------

Еше Нинбо (24.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (23.01.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Процитируйте, пожалуйста, кто знает, сами наставления Гуру Ринпоче на тему путешествий.


http://guru-rinpoche.ru/txt11_3.html
...
_Учитель Падма сказал: Когда практикуют Дхарму, бывают три болезни, от которых нужно избавиться.

Джомо спросила: Каковы они?

Учитель ответил: Пока не избавишься от привязанности к родным местам, болезни земли, будешь томиться в темнице пяти ядов и падешь в низшие миры.
Пока не избавишься от стремления владеть домом и имуществом, болезни места жительства, будешь томиться в темнице алчности и привязанности к эго и не сможешь отсечь мару привязанности.
Пока не откажешься от потомства и семьи, болезни родни, будешь погружаться в трясину сансары и не получишь возможности освободиться._

http://guru-rinpoche.ru/txt11_3.html
...
_Желая освободиться от привязанности, ты должна оставить родные места._

http://guru-rinpoche.ru/txt11_3.html
...
_Когда родственники ополчаются против тебя, разорви путы привязанности
---
Друзья и имущество, родственники и материальные вещи - все это иллюзорно, поэтому оставь их.
---
Если не будешь держаться на расстоянии от родственников, не пресечешь поток привязанности и гнева.
---
Оставь родственников и друзей, любимых и имущество. Если поступишь так прямо сейчас, это будет самым важным.
---
Учитель ответил: Если не отречешься от родных мест, не сможешь нанести поражение маре гордости.
---
_

----------

Aion (24.01.2013), Ho Shim (23.01.2013), Joy (25.01.2013), Khonchok Helek (23.01.2013), Pedma Kalzang (23.01.2013), Pema Sonam (23.01.2013), SlavaR (24.01.2013), Won Soeng (24.01.2013), Аньезка (24.01.2013), Аурум (23.01.2013), Дмитрий Рыбаков (23.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (24.01.2013), Роман М (24.01.2013), Сергей Хос (23.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Я тоже ходил. Столько лет холиварил про Оле на разных форумах, а ни разу не видел - исправился. Впечатления скорее положительные


Это еще что....
Один из первых буддистов, который принял прибежище, рассказывал смачнейшую историю про то, как он еще в советское время с кулаками набросился на ламу с криками "я тебе покажу медитация, я тебе покажу прибежище, я тебе покажу буддизм!". Правда мгновенно был поборен, обездвижен и одобрен за столь сильную связь с линией. А после получения прибежища в последсвии стал наимилейшим человеком и повторять такое он не рекомендовал.

----------

Aion (24.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.01.2013)

----------


## Аурум

В общем, раздавайте имущество, бросайте семьи и все к Просветлению кратчайшим путём в чужие края! Кто готов?  :Smilie: 
Лично я - нет.

----------

Кайто Накамура (24.01.2013), Фил (24.01.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

Хм... Я через месяц отъезжаю... из не совсем родных мест в совсем неродные. )

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (23.01.2013)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Оле конечно гуд, но буддизм без его сокращений намного луЧше


(Я теперь буду ККОНАП защищать  :Big Grin: ) А в чем сокращенный то? Всем дали Прибежище + Нендро + шаматху + гуру-йогу Кармапы + ну и пхову там. Что еще нужно)? Пойдет дело в гору, сделает человек предварительные практики, поедет получит у какого-нибудь специально приглашенного ламы ванг и будет практиковать. Еще какие наставления по кьериму/дзогриму... Оле то может и не уполномочен на передачи такого уровня, но в окружении Кармапы, да и сам Кармапа, в этом очень даже могут помочь.

----------

Aion (24.01.2013), Германн (23.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.01.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

Да это они эстетствуют по части сокращений... почитывая Дхаммападу в мегасокращенном варианте. (хм, а многие видели полный вариант?)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> В общем, раздавайте имущество, бросайте семьи и все к Просветлению кратчайшим путём в чужие края! Кто готов? 
> Лично я - нет.


если цепляет -- значит может случиться

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Да это они эстетствуют по части сокращений... почитывая Дхаммападу в мегасокращенном варианте.


А, ну про такие сокращенные версии не в курсе. Не читал-с (с)
Хотя посмотрел их магазин, много нормальных книжек лежит. Джамгон Конгтрул "Отношения Учителя и ученика", книги Целе Нацог Рангдрола, книги Калу Ринпоче... "Телескоп мудрости" в Ориенталии выходил, тоже очень хорошая книга.
Я может ошибаюсь, но мне кажется от людей все зависит. Если они открыты для серьезной практики, то они смогут взять нужное, отбросить ненужное и добиться результата. И наоборот, если все прошлые рождения прошли в фейспалм-стайле, то хоть к какому Учителю попади и хоть в какую общину - чудить будешь невероятно.

----------

Ридонлиев (19.10.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (24.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> А в чем сокращенный то? Всем дали Прибежище + Нендро + шаматху + гуру-йогу Кармапы + ну и пхову там. Что еще нужно)?


Действительно, что ещё нужно? Ну сделает чувак нгондро там, пхову там, и потом получит там какой-нибудь ванг там. АП, короче. Краткий путь к просветлению.

----------

Дордже (24.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (24.01.2013), Пема Дролкар (24.01.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (24.01.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

Между прочим АП - это и КИБИ в Дели (с филиалом в Элисте). Когда у других в РФ еще и конь не валялся в плане образования.

З.Ы. 

Переводчики с образованием - из АП.
Отсидевший три классических трехгодовых ретрита во французском ретритном центре - тоже из АП.

Бугага, одним словом.

----------

GROM (01.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.01.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

Фух, слава богу, что меня попустило и неприятие к АП меня больше не мучает.  :Smilie: 
Вот что такое свобода...

----------

Pedma Kalzang (23.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.01.2013), Шенпен (24.01.2013)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Действительно, что ещё нужно?


Мы про практическую часть говорим. А теоретическую часть можно книжками поднимать совершенно спокойно + если помимо теории еще и некий сертификат нужен, то вот Пампкин привел их щедру. Программа весьма традиционная:



> FIRST YEAR 
> 
> Uttaratantrashastra: The Buddha nature mind (whole book) main subject
> Bodhisatvacharya avatara: The Bodhisattva's ways of life: (chapter 1, 2 and 3) 
> Jewel Ornament of Liberation: The path that combines the tradition of the Kadampa lineage as descended from Atisha, and Mahamudra, as initiated by the great Mahasiddha Maitripa (chapter 1,2 ,3, 4 and 5).
> 
> Basic Tibetan language (optional): Students will be taught how to read and write classical Tibetan. 
> SECOND YEAR
> 
> ...





> Фух, слава богу, что меня попустило и неприятие к АП меня больше не мучает.


Плюсую) Жаль только, что столько времени на калометание потрачено)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.01.2013)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> [CENTER] Были вчера, очень понравилось. Дедушка жжот напалмом!


А дискотека с пивом после лекции как полагается была?

----------

Pedma Kalzang (24.01.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> (Я теперь буду ККОНАП защищать ) А в чем сокращенный то? Всем дали Прибежище + Нендро + шаматху + гуру-йогу Кармапы + ну и пхову там. Что еще нужно)? Пойдет дело в гору, сделает человек предварительные практики, поедет получит у какого-нибудь специально приглашенного ламы ванг и будет практиковать. Еще какие наставления по кьериму/дзогриму... Оле то может и не уполномочен на передачи такого уровня, но в окружении Кармапы, да и сам Кармапа, в этом очень даже могут помочь.


Сейчас нет смысла конечно воспринимать Дхарму в не сокращенном варианте, также нет смысла придерживаться чистого внесектарного вИдения, да и зачем придерживаться бодхичите и пр., да и вообще к чему тогда вообще буддизм?
О какой шаматхе вы говорите? Счет дыхания до 21 или 27 в преамбуле?

----------


## Карло

> _Учитель Падма сказал: Когда практикуют Дхарму, бывают три болезни, от которых нужно избавиться.
> 
> Джомо спросила: Каковы они?
> 
> Учитель ответил: Пока не избавишься от привязанности к родным местам, болезни земли, будешь томиться в темнице пяти ядов и падешь в низшие миры.
> Пока не избавишься от стремления владеть домом и имуществом, болезни места жительства, будешь томиться в темнице алчности и привязанности к эго и не сможешь отсечь мару привязанности.
> Пока не откажешься от потомства и семьи, болезни родни, будешь погружаться в трясину сансары и не получишь возможности освободиться._
> 
> _Желая освободиться от привязанности, ты должна оставить родные места._
> ...


Думаю, мое сообщение пройдет незамеченным, поэтому напишу.
"Если не отречешься от родных мест, не сможешь нанести поражение маре гордости" - почему не сможешь?

У меня есть достаточно обширный опыт наблюдения людей "оставивших родные места" (на чуть-чуть, на долго, навсегда). Так вот практически всегда происходит следующее: у человека меняется очень многое (круг общения, распорядок дня, работа, язык на работе, язык взаимодействия с государством, еда, климат и т.п.) и это большой стресс, для его преодоления человек цепляется за единственный "постоянный" островок - желания и/или память (в том числе и о родных местах). Тем самым эти привязанности уходят за бетонное ограждение ума , откуда их без взрывчатки не достать

----------

Кайто Накамура (24.01.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> это большой стресс, для его преодоления человек цепляется за единственный "постоянный" островок - желания и/или память (в том числе и о родных местах).


Не было ничего такого. Наоборот, я за пару лет практически забыл свою жизнь до переезда. Всё, чем я жил тогда, предстаёт как в тумане, и я практически не отождествляю это с собой.

----------

Homer (24.01.2013), Pedma Kalzang (24.01.2013), Вова Л. (24.01.2013), Нико (24.01.2013), Топпер- (26.01.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

У меня с корнями плохо настолько, что я всерьез рассматриваю тему почитания родителей, как один из методов ослабления цепляния за "я".
Отец военный. Одни бабушка с дедушкой - в Ленинграде, другие - в Киргизии. Зачат в Ленинграде, родился в Киргизии, почти сразу переехали в другой район Киргизии. Потом отца отправили в Борзю (Читинская область). Оттуда регулярные поездки летом в отпуск - Ленинград, Киргизия, Новосибирск. Поездом, по две недели на полках. Реже - самолетами. Потом отца перевели в Белоруссию. Оттуда тоже регулярные поездки в Ленинград, Киргизию, Новосибирск. Потом забрали родителей отца из Киргизии. Потом вернулись в Питер. Теперь вот путешествую по ближнему зарубежью (Беларусь, Украина, Литва, Латвия, Эстония), мечтаю как-нибудь навестить Иссык-Куль и Байкал. 
И все больше склонность к уединению. Год от года.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (24.01.2013), Монферран (28.11.2018)

----------


## Aion

> Действительно, что ещё нужно? 
>  АП, короче. Краткий путь к просветлению.


Сытый голодного не разумеет.  :EEK!:

----------


## Аурум

Здесь в теме, просто, похоже, народ самолюбие тешит. Мол, Гуру Ринпоче и Оле Нидел одобряют (мои) путешествия и (мой) отъезд из родных мест!
Забыли, по-моему, главное. А именно - *мотивацию* человека, покинувшие родные края. Ведь ехали вы, думаю, отнюдь не с целью отречения от привязанностей, а в поисках новых впечатлений или лучшей жизни.
Проще говоря, мотивация уехавших - стремление к удовольствию, комфорту. От одной привязанности к другой. Не более.

----------

Bob (24.01.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (24.01.2013), Дордже (25.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (24.01.2013), Кузьмич (25.01.2013), Фил (24.01.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Проще говоря, мотивация уехавших - стремление к удовольствию, комфорту. От одной привязанности к другой. Не более.


Мотивация может быть какой угодно. Речь о пользе непривязанности к родным местам. Не более.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (24.01.2013), Won Soeng (24.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.01.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Покинуть родные края и только? А как же отречение, затвор многолетний, да и монахом стать это то вообще круть.

----------

Аурум (24.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (24.01.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Действительно, что ещё нужно? Ну сделает чувак нгондро там, пхову там, и потом получит там какой-нибудь ванг там. АП, короче. Краткий путь к просветлению.


На самом деле АП Оле Нидала это самый быстрый путь в ад.

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> На самом деле АП Оле Нидала это самый быстрый путь в ад.


Путь бодхисатвы пролегает везде, где в нем нуждаются.

----------

Aion (24.01.2013), Ho Shim (24.01.2013), Joy (25.01.2013), Pedma Kalzang (24.01.2013), Дордже (25.01.2013), Ридонлиев (19.10.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (24.01.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Здесь в теме, просто, похоже, народ самолюбие тешит. Мол, Гуру Ринпоче и Оле Нидел одобряют (мои) путешествия и (мой) отъезд из родных мест!
> Забыли, по-моему, главное. А именно - *мотивацию* человека, покинувшие родные края. Ведь ехали вы, думаю, отнюдь не с целью отречения от привязанностей, а в поисках новых впечатлений или лучшей жизни.
> Проще говоря, мотивация уехавших - стремление к удовольствию, комфорту. От одной привязанности к другой. Не более.


Тот, кто не покинул родных мест с ЛЮБОЙ мотивацией, врятли поймет, о чем идет речь. Работает, как это ни странно. Иначе бы не было таких понятий, как "культурный шок" (сугубо светское понятие), "адаптация" (причем которая не будет полной никогда; до уровня, который легко возвращается, стоит только ВЕРНУТЬСЯ в родные места).

Хочу заметить, что "покинуть родные места" - это, обычно, не переехать на соседнюю улицу или в городок рядом.

----------

Alex (24.01.2013), Аньезка (24.01.2013), Вова Л. (24.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.01.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Мотивация может быть какой угодно. Речь о пользе непривязанности к родным местам. Не более.


Россия такая страна, что чем дольше тут живешь, тем меньше привязанность к этим так называемым родным местам. Нельзя ехать, надо оставаться ))

----------

Дордже (25.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (24.01.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Россия такая страна, что чем дольше тут живешь, тем меньше привязанность к этим так называемым родным местам. Нельзя ехать, надо оставаться ))


Чтобы понять, насколько это не так, надо пожить вне России *нетуристом*.

----------

Raudex (26.01.2013), Тензин Таши (24.01.2013), Эделизи (24.01.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Тот, кто не покинул родных мест с ЛЮБОЙ мотивацией, врятли поймет, о чем идет речь.


Подобными намёками пытаетесь поставить себя выше "не уехавших"?  :Big Grin:

----------

Кайто Накамура (24.01.2013), Карло (25.01.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

> Подобными намёками пытаетесь поставить себя выше "не уехавших"?


Комплексуете?  :Big Grin:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Подобными намёками пытаетесь поставить себя выше "не уехавших"?


Да, и еще я пью кровь христианских младенцев по шаббатам.

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Подобными намёками пытаетесь поставить себя выше "не уехавших"?


Я думаю что никаких намеков. Тот кто не пережил опыт долгой нетуристической 
жизни вне родины просто не может догадываться что это значит

----------

Aion (24.01.2013), Alex (24.01.2013), PampKin Head (24.01.2013), Аньезка (24.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.01.2013)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> На самом деле АП Оле Нидала это самый быстрый путь в ад.


Мы должны развивать в себе терпимость  :Embarrassment:  Улучшать свою речь, повышать доброжелательность  :Smilie:

----------

Joy (25.01.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Books/N...s/chah_103.htm



> Путешествуя, или проживая на одном месте, знайте, что является плохим, а что хорошим. Вы не сможете найти покой на горе или в пещере. Вы можете отправиться даже туда, где Будда достиг просветления, но ни на шаг не приблизитесь к истине.


http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Books/N...s/chah_105.htm



> Каждый может построить хижину из дерева и кирпичей, но Будда учил, что это не есть наш подлинный дом. Это дом в мире, и он следует законам мира. Наш подлинный дом - это внутренний покой.


http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Books/N...s/chah_107.htm



> Поиски покоя - всё равно, что поиски усатой черепахи. Вы не найдёте его. Но когда ваше сердце будет готово - покой сам будет искать вас.


http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Books/N...s/chah_116.htm



> Если люди страдают в одном месте, они идут в другое. Когда страдание появляется там, они убегают и оттуда. Они думают, что избегают страдания, но это не так. Страдание преследует их. Они носят страдание вместе с собой, не зная об этом. Если мы не знаем страдание, то мы не можем знать причину страдания. Если мы не знаем причину страдания, то мы не можем знать прекращение страдания. Нет способа прекратить его.


Все учителя говорят это  :Smilie:  Мы сами это знаем и вспоминаем, когда слышим. 
Но иногда нас мучают сомнения, нерешительность. Мы видим, что бегаем по кругу - от одних привязанностей, к другим. Иногда то, что еще вчера казалось освобождением оказывается новым рабством.
Но если не идти по этому кругу, не пытаться освободиться, никогда не освободится место для возникновения покоя. Это место нужно освобождать. Мы освобождаемся и видим этот покой, но этот покой заполняется новыми привязанностями - потому что покой хорошая основа для чего-то нового. Не нужно бояться привязанностей. Покой и освобождение достижимы всегда, нужно лишь развить способность успокаиваться и оставлять привязанности и заботы.

----------

ElenaK (24.01.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (24.01.2013), Вишаут (24.01.2013), Дмитрий Рыбаков (24.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (24.01.2013), Карло (25.01.2013), Монферран (28.11.2018)

----------


## Neroli

> Чтобы понять, насколько это не так, надо пожить вне России *нетуристом*.


Знаю неколько людей, живущих в Европе не туристами, все счастливы и никто не хочет обратно. Даже не вериться, что им может быть не 
комфортно.
ps: я бы сама уехала, будь у меня такая возможность.
pps: у меня похоже привязанность к другим странам.

----------


## лесник

> Что уехавшие в другую страну находятся на полпути к просветлению.


Надо почаще говорить это тибетцам в эмиграции.

----------

Крымский (26.01.2013), Топпер- (26.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.01.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

Странно, что Будда 
- ни остался в поисках покоя дома (да ему бы любого наставника привели для реализации его желания покоя);
- не вернулся к папе после достижения покоя.

В общем, при любых раскладах странная история получилась у Шакьямуни с местом постоянной регистрации.

----------

Ридонлиев (14.01.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Знаю неколько людей, живущих в Европе не туристами, все счастливы и никто не хочет обратно. Даже не вериться, что им может быть не 
> комфортно.


"Культурный шок" - это не из категории "комфортно/некомфортно".

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Знаю неколько людей, живущих в Европе не туристами, все счастливы и никто не хочет обратно. Даже не вериться, что им может быть не 
> комфортно.
> ps: я бы сама уехала, будь у меня такая возможность.
> pps: у меня похоже привязанность к другим странам.


Скорее всего они лукавят. Ну или самообманываются. Я не встречал ни одного уехавшего, кто был бы счастлив в полной мере. Все переламыватся в разной степени. Ну и потом у всех разный болевой порог. Ну и конечно разные обстоятельства.

----------

Андрей Лиходедов (24.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.01.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я знаю неколько людей, живущих в Европе не туристами, все счастливы и никто не хочет обратно. Даже не вериться, что им может быть не комфортно.


Попробуйте сами  :Smilie:  Я знаю немало людей, живущих в России счастливо и не ищущих себе другого места. Но и им бывает некомфортно.
Я дружу с людьми за границей. У всех одни и те же проблемы, одни и те же причины для несчастий, для неудовлетворенности, стрессов. 

Люди переезжают с место на место с тем же самым умом. И если человек в одном месте ссорится с соседями, неудовлетворен работой, не находит времени для радостей жизни - то и в других местах это будет все тот же раздражительный, недоброжелательный, суетливый ум.

Просто иногда срабатывает эффект "последней капли". Человек делает очереденое усилие изменить что-то вокруг себя и находит причину и способ изменить свое отношение. Находит кого-то, кто не реагирует, а строит отношение. Находит что-то, что может воспринять и научиться. Обнаруживает страдание и его причину, прекращает свою склонность к этому страданию. По чуть-чуть, по капельке Дхарма проникает в ум. Ее там уже много. Только она как чистая вода - не привлекает внимания. Ум цепляется за мутное, непрозрачное, раздражающее. И покатилось колесо тщетных усилий добиться счастья избеганием страданий, разрушением страданий, выстраиванием стен и препятствий, которые должны удержать страдание где-то подальше. От этого мутное взбивается в плотные комки и привлекает еще больше внимания и жажды.

----------

Joy (25.01.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (24.01.2013), Вишаут (24.01.2013), Карло (25.01.2013), Монферран (28.11.2018), Фил (24.01.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> В общем, при любых раскладах странная история получилась у Шакьямуни с местом постоянной регистрации.


И почему всегда в пример приводят Шакьямуни? У нас половина мужской половины страны -  "Шакьямуни", побросают жен с детьми и поминай как звали. Внешнее сходство поступков, не означает автоматически сходство внутреннее.

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (24.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (24.01.2013), лесник (24.01.2013), Ондрий (24.01.2013), Топпер- (26.01.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

> Знаю неколько людей, живущих в Европе не туристами, все счастливы и никто не хочет обратно. Даже не вериться, что им может быть не 
> комфортно.
> ps: я бы сама уехала, будь у меня такая возможность.
> pps: у меня похоже привязанность к другим странам.


А никто не говорил, что должно быть обязательно хуже.
Наоборот, когда развязываются узлы прежних привязанностей, чувствуешь себя гораздо лучше.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.01.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Да, и еще я пью кровь христианских младенцев по шаббатам.


Ну да, и воду в кране тоже вы выпили, я в курсе.

----------


## Кайто Накамура

Я думаю поучения средневековых гуру на тему оставления родных мест касаются средневековых же условий. Тогда население было действительно привязано к дому, к клану и родне, и едва ли мы сможем это себе представить до какой степени. Сегодня привязанность к интернету в разы больше чем привязанность к любым улицам, климату, еде или языку звучащему в толпе. Тем более что и города всё более похожи всюду, и бытовые аспекты жизни стандартизируются. Хотите реально уехать - запретите себе интернет, и вы увидите вокруг новую жизнь  :Smilie:

----------

Joy (25.01.2013), Neroli (24.01.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (24.01.2013), Аурум (24.01.2013), Карло (25.01.2013), Топпер- (26.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.01.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

> Ну да, и воду в кране тоже вы выпили, я в курсе.


Нет, воду выпила я.

----------

Aion (24.01.2013), GROM (01.02.2013), Pedma Kalzang (24.01.2013), Денис Евгеньев (25.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (24.01.2013), Топпер- (26.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.01.2013)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Я думаю поучения средневековых гуру на тему оставления родных мест касаются средневековых же условий. Тогда население было действительно привязано к дому, к клану и родне, и едва ли мы сможем это себе представить до какой степени. Сегодня привязанность к интернету в разы больше чем привязанность к любым улицам, климату, еде или языку звучащему в толпе. Тем более что и города всё более похожи всюду, и бытовые аспекты жизни стандартизируются. Хотите реально уехать - запретите себе интернет, и вы увидите вокруг новую жизнь


Оставивший интернет пройдет еще половину пути к просветлению  :Wink:

----------

Aion (24.01.2013), Alex (24.01.2013), ElenaK (25.01.2013), Joy (25.01.2013), Neroli (24.01.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (24.01.2013), Аньезка (24.01.2013), Вова Л. (24.01.2013), Денис Евгеньев (25.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (24.01.2013), Кузьмич (25.01.2013), лесник (24.01.2013), Пема Дролкар (24.01.2013), Ридонлиев (14.01.2015), Светлана Тарасевич (24.01.2013), Топпер- (26.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

А давайте попросим модератора нас забанить на месяц? Поработаем с привязанностью  :Smilie:

----------

Joy (25.01.2013), Вишаут (24.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (24.01.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> А никто не говорил, что должно быть обязательно хуже.
> Наоборот, когда развязываются узлы прежних привязанностей, чувствуешь себя гораздо лучше.


Ань, тогда о чем Пампкин говорил:
Я: Россия такая страна, что чем дольше тут живешь, тем меньше привязанность к этим так называемым родным местам. 
Он: Чтобы понять, насколько это не так, надо пожить вне России нетуристом.

----------

Кайто Накамура (24.01.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> А давайте попросим модератора нас забанить на месяц? Поработаем с привязанностью


Я просила пару раз. Суууупер.
Пол пути прошла, потом обратно на старт.

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (24.01.2013), Сергей Хос (24.01.2013), Топпер- (26.01.2013)

----------


## Ho Shim

> А давайте попросим модератора нас забанить на месяц? Поработаем с привязанностью


Без бана отойти сильнее практика)

----------

Neroli (24.01.2013), Денис Евгеньев (25.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.01.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> И почему всегда в пример приводят Шакьямуни? У нас половина мужской половины страны -  "Шакьямуни", побросают жен с детьми и поминай как звали. Внешнее сходство поступков, не означает автоматически сходство внутреннее.


Это был ответ BTR по поводу поисков покоя посредством смены места жительства.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ань, тогда о чем Пампкин говорил:
> Я: Россия такая страна, что чем дольше тут живешь, тем меньше привязанность к этим так называемым родным местам. 
> Он: Чтобы понять, насколько это не так, надо пожить вне России нетуристом.


Пампкин говорил о том, что "чем дольше тут живешь, тем меньше привязанность к этим так называемым родным местам" - это заблуждение, которые становится очевидным при адаптации в кардинально другой социум и не оценивется в камках "комфортно/некомфортно". Просто вот именно это заблуждение становится очевидным.

----------


## Aion

> Россия такая страна, что чем дольше тут живешь, тем меньше привязанность к этим так называемым родным местам. Нельзя ехать, надо оставаться ))


Да Вас никто, собственно, не призывает куда-то ехать )) 
Но лично я солидарен с Александром Башлачёвым:  



> Я хотел бы жить и умереть в России
>  Если б не было такой земли - Сибирь

----------

Кузьмич (25.01.2013)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> На самом деле АП Оле Нидала это самый быстрый путь в ад.


Ок. Почему? 
Я думаю, что Вы отдаете себе отчет в том, что если Оле Нидал действительно бодхисаттва (я этого не знаю, например), а Вы его чернили, то шансы отправиться на реабилитацию в низшие миры вследствие таких вот высказываний у Вас сильно возрастают.



> А давайте попросим модератора нас забанить на месяц?


Ну если только за такую просьбу человек 30 "спасибо" поставят :Big Grin:

----------

Aion (24.01.2013), GROM (01.02.2013), Аньезка (24.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.01.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

> Ань, тогда о чем Пампкин говорил:
> Я: Россия такая страна, что чем дольше тут живешь, тем меньше привязанность к этим так называемым родным местам. 
> Он: Чтобы понять, насколько это не так, надо пожить вне России нетуристом.


Когда ты оказываешься в другой точке пространства, с другим окружением, с другим всем...где тебе вдруг надо как-то зарабатывать, а прежние пути не работают, да и языковая проблема есть... то переживаешь нечто такое, что в двух словах не опишешь. Это очень неприятный процесс, сравнимый со словом "шок". Но потом, день за днем, в тебе что-то меняется и освобождается...Это подобно тому, как ныряешь на глубину, отталкиваешься ногами ото дна и взлетаешь вверх.

----------

Neroli (24.01.2013), Тензин Таши (24.01.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Пампкин говорил о том, что "чем дольше тут живешь, тем меньше привязанность к этим так называемым родным местам" - это заблуждение, которые становится очевидным при адаптации в кардинально другой социум и не оценивется в камках "комфортно/некомфортно". Просто вот именно это заблуждение становится очевидным.


Ну не знаю. 
После четырех недель, проведенных в Европе, вернувшись на родину, я испытала тот самый культурный шок. Какой ужас, подумала о своей стране. Брр ))
Наверное, когда уже получил плюшку в виде места жительства, начинаешь рефлексировать в обратном направлении. А пока плюшка не доступна рефлексируешь в прямом.

----------


## Neroli

> Да Вас никто, собственно, не призывает куда-то ехать ))


Это и обидно ))

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Да Вас никто, собственно, не призывает куда-то ехать ))


Оле Нидалыч призывает)) Половину просветления сулит)) Нешто кто-то откажется уехать где климат помяхше да ещё и половину просветления при этом?  :Smilie:  Да толпой ломонуться, на крыльях самолётных повиснут, жаль гарантиев нету  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну не знаю. 
> После четырех недель, проведенных в Европе, вернувшись на родину, я испытала тот самый культурный шок. Какой ужас, подумала о своей стране. Брр ))
> Наверное, когда уже получил плюшку в виде места жительства, начинаешь рефлексировать в обратном направлении. А пока плюшка не доступна рефлексируешь в прямом.


Ключевое слово "*не туристом*"... Старая добрая поговорка: не надо путать туризм с иммиграцией. (с)




> Нешто кто-то откажется уехать где климат помяхше да ещё и половину просветления при этом?


Там, где климат помягче, обычно и лето пожарче.

----------


## Neroli

> Это был ответ BTR по поводу поисков покоя посредством смены места жительства.


Да, это ,было понятно. Но ушедший из дома Шакьямуни нашел за его пределами Учение, которым теперь можно пользоваться и дома. Он вообще не аргумент ,imho.

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Оле Нидалыч призывает)) Половину просветления сулит))


В суть смотрите, а не за слова цепляйтесь. Дом покинуть - не квартиру на ключ закрыть, а покинуть места, где возникают привязанности, где есть друзья и враги. И "дом", "родные края" это не место прописки по паспорту, а то, на что Вы вешаете ярлык "мой дом", куда Вы каждый раз стремитесь, что Вы боитесь утратить и где Вам комфортно.
Лично я так понял и понимаю.

----------

Aion (25.01.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (24.01.2013), Аньезка (24.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.01.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Да, это ,было понятно. Но ушедший из дома Шакьямуни нашел за его пределами Учение, которым теперь можно пользоваться и дома. Он вообще не пример ,imho.


Хм, а все его родственники (Ананда, Девадатта энд соу он), ушедшие в следующий заход домой Будды? Как то тоже дома не остались, получив наставления и далее по списку.




> Оле Нидалыч призывает)) Половину просветления сулит))


Господь Наш Будда вот, например, говорит *о семи днях* (сулит Плод Архатства или невозвращающегося), но что то не видно ломанувшихся...

http://dhamma.ru/canon/mn/mn10.htm
...
_И любой, кто будет таким образом практиковать эти четыре основы памятования в течение семи лет, сможет получить один из следующих двух плодов: "высшее знание" ("Архатство"), здесь и сейчас, либо, если остаток привязанности все еще сохраняется, состояние "невозвращения". [33]
О, не принимайте за меру семь лет. Если кто-то будет таким образом практиковать эти четыре основы памятования в течение шести лет ... в течение пяти лет ... трех лет ... двух лет ... одного года, тогда он сможет получить один из следующих двух плодов: "высшее знание" ("Архатство"), здесь и сейчас, либо, если остаток привязанности все еще сохраняется, состояние "невозвращения".
О, не принимайте за меру один год. Если кто-то будет таким образом практиковать эти четыре основы памятования в течение семи месяцев ... в течение шести месяцев ... пяти месяцев ... четырех месяцев ... трех месяцев ... двух месяцев ... месяца ... половины месяца, тогда он сможет получить один из следующих двух плодов: "высшее знание" ("Архатство"), здесь и сейчас, либо, если остаток привязанности все еще сохраняется, состояние "невозвращения".
О, не принимайте за меру половину месяца. Если кто-то будет таким образом практиковать эти четыре основы памятования в течение недели, тогда он сможет получить один из следующих двух плодов: "высшее знание" ("Архатство"), здесь и сейчас, либо, если остаток привязанности все еще сохраняется, состояние "невозвращения".
'Это ведущий прямо к цели путь очищения существ, преодоления печали и слез, устранения страданий и бед, выхода на правильный путь, достижения Ниббаны, а именно, четыре основы памятования'. Так было сказано, и в связи с этим так было сказано".
Так сказал Благословенный. Радостные сердцем, монахи восхитились его словам._

----------

Сергей Ч (24.01.2013)

----------


## лесник

Путешествовать очень полезно в самых разных смыслах. Но в смысле просветления все не так однозначно (возможно, фраза Оле вырвана из контекста и имелось в виду что-то другое). Как известно, от себя не убежишь, и многие, уезжая, увозят с собой и "свой дом", поэтому простое перемещение тела в пространстве мало что решает. Безусловно, появится некоторая гибкость ума, понимание того, что многое определяется культурными особенностями и относительно. Более того, некоторые наши соотечественники, кажется, уже "уехали", не покидая пределов страны при этом :Smilie:  Но все же важно *понимание* того, что и как на самом деле, тогда будет уже неважно,  перемещается человек активно по миру или никогда не выходил из дома.

----------

Bob (24.01.2013), Neroli (24.01.2013), Pedma Kalzang (24.01.2013), Аурум (24.01.2013), Вишаут (24.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (24.01.2013), Крымский (26.01.2013), Пема Дролкар (24.01.2013), Сергей Ч (24.01.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Хм, а все его родственники, ушедшие в следующий заход домой Будды? Как то тоже дома не остались, получив наставления и далее по списку.


Мне кажется уйти вслед за Учителем, остаться рядом с ним, и просто сменить место жительства - это все-таки две большие разницы.

----------

Сергей Ч (24.01.2013), Топпер- (26.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.01.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Хм, а все его родственники, ушедшие в следующий заход домой Будды? Как то тоже дома не остались, получив наставления и далее по списку.


Так ведь Будда говорил о пользе ведения бездомной жизни, а не о смене места этого самого дома.  :Smilie:  Миларепа например тоже дом оставил не покидая Тибета. )

----------

Bob (24.01.2013), Neroli (24.01.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (24.01.2013), Богдан Б (25.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (24.01.2013), Пема Дролкар (24.01.2013), Топпер- (26.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.01.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Мне кажется уйти вслед за Учителем, остаться рядом с ним, и просто сменить место жительства - это все-таки две большие разницы.


А если Учитель рекомендует это открытым текстом? http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post543281

----------

Сергей Хос (24.01.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

> И почему всегда в пример приводят Шакьямуни? У нас половина мужской половины страны -  "Шакьямуни", побросают жен с детьми и поминай как звали. Внешнее сходство поступков, не означает автоматически сходство внутреннее.


"Потому я и не женюсь" (С) О чем говорят мужчины
Пример, не пример, а речь о том, что привязанность к семье, к детям, к жене или мужу - это очень сильная привязанность. И есть очень много историй, когда люди не могли покинуть дом, из-за обязательств перед родителями, супругами, детьми. Я вот не женат, детей нет, но все же обязательств - довольно много. А безответственность, когда кто-то бросает семью, чаще всего происходит от смены объектов страсти. Ничто не постоянно. Если Дхарма является объектом страсти - скорее всего объектом являются представления о Дхарме. Дхарма является объектом покоя, прекращения страсти. 

Чтобы практиковать прекращение страсти - не обязательно прежде всего бросать дом. Да и дела все же следует завершать, по мере сил и возможностей. 
У меня нет никакой заслуги в том, что я не обзавелся женой и детьми. Так же как нет заслуги в том, что я не курю, например. И это совершенно не значит, что мне проще бросить привязанности, чем моему женатому другу с двумя детьми. Просто у каждого свои склонности, привязанности, страсти, отвращения, страхи, и т.п. Да и безразличие - это тоже не беспристрастная внимательность, тоже клеша.

Нужно смотреть прямо в сами эти клеши, видеть их. Видеть, когда ум омрачен влечением, когда ум омрачен отвращением, когда ум омрачен безразличием.

----------

Богдан Б (25.01.2013), Вишаут (24.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (24.01.2013), Фил (24.01.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

Вообще, речь идет о том, чтобы покинуть дом. И понимается под этим именно оставление привязанности к удобству и комфорту дома. Оставление всего имущества, всех забот с этим имуществом связанных. 
Если при этом человек остается жить в доме, но не как домохозяин, а как гость, не претендуя на что-либо в этом доме - это и есть покинуть дом.

----------

Neroli (24.01.2013), Богдан Б (25.01.2013), Вишаут (24.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (24.01.2013), лесник (24.01.2013), Сергей Ч (24.01.2013)

----------


## Alex

Вот, кстати, интересный сайт, отображающий статистику по миграции. Левая колонка - откуда едут, правая - куда едут. Кликаете по стране - получаете соответствующую статистику.

----------

Aion (25.01.2013), AndyZ (24.01.2013), PampKin Head (24.01.2013), Вова Л. (24.01.2013), Денис Евгеньев (25.01.2013), Дмитрий Рыбаков (24.01.2013), Дордже (25.01.2013), Карло (26.01.2013), Норбу (24.01.2013), Пема Дролкар (24.01.2013), Топпер- (26.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.01.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В общем, раздавайте имущество, бросайте семьи и все к Просветлению кратчайшим путём в чужие края! Кто готов? 
> Лично я - нет.


Некоторые говорят, что это и не обязательно:

В этом городе сансарных измышлений
Блуждают мертвецы - восемь мирских забот.
Здесь ты найдешь самое устрашающее кладбище.
Если желаешь практиковать равностность, делай это там.

_Лингрепа_

----------

Aion (25.01.2013), Pema Sonam (24.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (24.01.2013), Кунсанг (24.01.2013), Сергей Ч (24.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.01.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> А если Учитель рекомендует это открытым текстом? http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post543281


Я могу только с мужчинами согласиться  :Smilie: 



> Так ведь Будда говорил о пользе ведения бездомной жизни, а не о смене места этого самого дома.





> Вообще, речь идет о том, чтобы покинуть дом. И понимается под этим именно оставление привязанности к удобству и комфорту дома.


Там нет рекомендации взять жену и детей и переехать в другую страну на ПМЖ.

----------

Кайто Накамура (24.01.2013), Ондрий (24.01.2013), Топпер- (26.01.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Там нет рекомендации взять жену и детей и переехать в другую страну на ПМЖ.


Узнаю подход к вопросу, характерный для одной средиземноморской страны! )

З.Ы. 
- Нельзя свиней выращивать на земле Эреца!
- Не вопрос, мы поставили поддоны и выращиваем их на поддонах, а не на "земле Израиля".

----------

AndyZ (24.01.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Узнаю подход к вопросу, характерный для одной средиземноморской страны! )
> 
> З.Ы. 
> - Нельзя свиней выращивать на земле Эреца!
> - Не вопрос, мы поставили поддоны и выращиваем их на поддонах, а не на "земле Израиля".


Ок, смешно. 
А по существу если: Мне кажется, от всего отказаться и "бомжевать" неподалеку от дома больше соответствует приведенным наставлениям, чем переезд.

----------


## Аньезка

ИМХО, ситуация эмиграции - это попадание в промежуточное состояние типа бардо становления. 
И практик использует эту ситуацию как возможность для своего развития.

----------

Aion (25.01.2013), PampKin Head (24.01.2013), Пема Дролкар (24.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.01.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

У нас в России много сейчас тех, кто обездолен, не имеет крыши над головой, скитается и ковыряется в контейнерах,:разлучен с родными, с домом, Родиной. Среди них есть и дети, речь идет о миллионных цифрах. Все они на полпути к просветлению к счастью?

----------

Аурум (24.01.2013), Жека (26.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (24.01.2013), Карло (26.01.2013), Кузьмич (25.01.2013), Тензин Таши (24.01.2013)

----------


## лесник

> Ок, смешно. 
> А по существу если: Мне кажется, от всего отказаться и "бомжевать" неподалеку от дома больше соответствует приведенным наставлениям, чем переезд.


Очень часто бомжевание, как и эмиграция, требуют огромных усилий, чтобы выживать (в первом случае) или устроится на новом месте, т.е. просто получить все нужные бумажки, найти жилье, разобраться с работой и пр., времени и сил на практику уже не остается. Знаю людей, которые уезжали именно с духовными целями и мотивами, но потом как минимум на несколько лет выпадали из этого, занимаясь чисто бытовыми вопросами.

----------

Аурум (24.01.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

> У нас в России много сейчас тех, кто обездолен, не имеет крыши над головой, скитается и ковыряется в контейнерах,:разлучен с родными, с домом, Родиной. Среди них есть и дети, речь идет о миллионных цифрах. Все они на полпути к просветлению к счастью?


По моему и дураку понятно, что, чтобы смочь выплыть из водоема, в котором ты оказался, нужно уметь плавать.

----------

Aion (25.01.2013), Сергей Ч (24.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.01.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Мистер Нидал учит ограниченной версии, такое ощущение адаптированной для алкашей и нарков или слабоумных с ярко выраженным Эго людей, при этом ОН  хаит великих учителей буддизма ярких примеров бодхисатв, называя это не политкорректностью, проявление которой приветствуется, учит неуважению к любой Дхарме, отличной от своей лично отредактированной, а следование такому пути называет примером бесстрашия и радости

----------

Аурум (24.01.2013), Ондрий (24.01.2013), Тензин Таши (24.01.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Мистер Нидал учит ограниченной версии, такое ощущение адаптированной для алкашей и нарков или слабоумных с ярко выраженным Эго людей, при этом ОН  хаит великих учителей буддизма ярких примеров бодхисатв, называя это не политкорректностью, проявление которой приветствуется, учит неуважению к любой Дхарме, отличной от своей лично отредактированной, а следование такому пути называет примером бесстрашия и радости


Посмотрите на это немного по-другому, возможно негатива будет меньше. ) Организацию под предводительством Оле Нидала я например рассматриваю как движение хиппи, у них тоже был свой взгляд на религии, в т.ч. на буддизм. ))

----------

Aion (25.01.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (24.01.2013), Богдан Б (25.01.2013), Дордже (25.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (24.01.2013), Жека (26.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (24.01.2013), Маша_ла (24.01.2013), Фил (24.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.01.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> ИМХО, ситуация эмиграции - это попадание в промежуточное состояние типа бардо становления. 
> И практик использует эту ситуацию как возможность для своего развития.


Самое время понять о чем мы вообще спорим  :Smilie: 
Наверное так:
1) Способствует ли достижению просветления эмиграция (действительно ли пол-пути долой)? 
2) Можно ли пройти эти пол-пути не эмигрируя? 
3) Почему мне так обидно, что все уехали, а я осталась и не просветлюсь? )))))

----------

Кайто Накамура (24.01.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

> У нас в России много сейчас тех, кто обездолен, не имеет крыши над головой, скитается и ковыряется в контейнерах,:разлучен с родными, с домом, Родиной. Среди них есть и дети, речь идет о миллионных цифрах. Все они на полпути к просветлению к счастью?


Ох, и где все эти миллионы прячутся? 
Уж в России надо быть совсем антисоциальным элементом (сиречь сумасшедшим), чтобы как нибудь не пристроится. здесь работа сама за тобой бегает.

----------


## Аньезка

> Посмотрите на это немного по-другому, возможно негатива будет меньше. ) Организацию под предводительством Оле Нидала я например рассматриваю как движение хиппи, у них тоже был свой взгляд на религии, в т.ч. на буддизм. ))


Хм, а хиппи тоже делали нёндро и Гуру-йогу?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Хм, а хиппи тоже делали нёндро и Гуру-йогу?


Может делали, а может и нет. ) Не в этом суть, я просто привел их в пример для тех, кто испытывает по отношению к ККАПОН негатив.

----------

Aion (25.01.2013), Аньезка (24.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (24.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.01.2013)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> У нас в России много сейчас тех, кто обездолен, не имеет крыши над головой, скитается и ковыряется в контейнерах,:разлучен с родными, с домом, Родиной. Среди них есть и дети, речь идет о миллионных цифрах. Все они на полпути к просветлению к счастью?


Вполне может быть.  А какой нибудь олиграх на полпути в ад.  Карма объект весьма скрытый.

----------

Аурум (24.01.2013)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Вообще, речь идет о том, чтобы покинуть дом. И понимается под этим именно оставление привязанности к удобству и комфорту дома. Оставление всего имущества, всех забот с этим имуществом связанных. 
> Если при этом человек остается жить в доме, но не как домохозяин, а как гость, не претендуя на что-либо в этом доме - это и есть покинуть дом.


А когда говорят "у него не все дома" как мы можем это  "дхармически" обьяснить?   :Smilie:

----------


## Кунсанг

> Некоторые говорят, что это и не обязательно:
> 
> В этом городе сансарных измышлений
> Блуждают мертвецы - восемь мирских забот.
> Здесь ты найдешь самое устрашающее кладбище.
> Если желаешь практиковать равностность, делай это там.
> 
> _Лингрепа_


То есть в уме своем?

----------


## Вантус

> В землях, где вырос, вздымаются волны привязанности к родне и друзьям.
> Ненависть к врагам неистовствует подобно пожару.
> Сгущается тупости тьма – незнания что принять, что отвергнуть.
> Оставить землю, где вырос, – это практика Бодхисаттвы.


Нголчу Тхогме Ринпоче (1295 – 1369), 37 практик Бодхисаттвы

----------

PampKin Head (24.01.2013), Pedma Kalzang (24.01.2013), Аньезка (24.01.2013), Аурум (24.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.01.2013)

----------


## Маша_ла

Мне кажется, все же, что уходя из дома, Будда имел в виду духовное подвижничество, а не иммиграцию в страну с лучшим климатом, питанием и т.п.)) И потом он куда-то специально ходил за мамой и т.п. Т.е., не забыл-таки мать родную))

И мне думается, что имеет смысл вообще жить отдельно от родителей это раз, уезжать из страны не ради лучшей доли в матер. плане, а ради получения учений и практики, а потом имеет смысл возвращаться и стараться по мере сил помогать окружающим. Ибо все же, если где-то родился, в этом есть какой-то смысл и сермяжная правда, надо карму отрабатывать, я щитаю))

И потом у нас, мне кажется, в плане непривязанностей, ситуация самая лучшая)) Никакой стабильности, ничего того, чего хотелось бы, какая-то сплошная непривязанность и отречение)) Простая жизнь, мне нравится тут))

----------

Neroli (24.01.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (24.01.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

> И мне думается, что имеет смысл вообще жить отдельно от родителей это раз, уезжать из страны не ради лучшей доли в матер. плане, а ради получения учений и практики, а потом имеет смысл возвращаться и стараться по мере сил помогать окружающим. Ибо все же, если где-то родился, в этом есть какой-то смысл и сермяжная правда, надо карму отрабатывать, я щитаю))


Правильно. Надо всех лам из Индии и западных стран вернуть в Тибет. Пусть отрабатывают.  :Big Grin:

----------

PampKin Head (24.01.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

А то, понимаешь, вкусно кушают, наслаждаются тёплым климатом...

З.Ы

     Зря ты, Федя, для меня
     Мой народ -- моя родня.
     Я без мыслей об народе
     Не могу прожить и дня!..

     Утром мажу бутерброд --
     Сразу мысль: а как народ?
     И икра не лезет в горло,
     И компот не льется в рот! (с)

----------


## PampKin Head

Кстати, по поводу духовных подвигов... Вопрос: вот воспылал Ваня Пупкин году в 1920-м изучить Дхарму Будд в прекрасном Тибете. Что его бы ждало, если он туда добрался со своей рязанской рожей? И как оное согласуется с Дхармой Шакьямуни?

----------

Еше Нинбо (24.01.2013)

----------


## Маша_ла

Они вернутся, когда там можно будет находиться без риска для жизни, когда там не будет КПК и Тибет обретет независимость.

У нас тут такого риска нет, в связи с практикой, не надо передергивать. 

Поехать на ПМЖ, безусловно, стоит куда-нить.. Тока не относится этому МЖ, как к П)) Ибо все не П)) И т.п.

----------

Кайто Накамура (24.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Что уехавшие в другую страну находятся на полпути к просветлению.


Круто :Smilie:  Осталось, думаю, после второй страны еще раз страну поменять, и весь путь будет пройден :Smilie: 

А так мне жутко нравится, как говорил на лекция Дзонсар Кенце Ринпоче - и без всякого напалма - про то, как практик буддизма странствует - идет-бредет из страны в страну - остановится - как только начинают его узнавать уже там, да имя спрашивать - уже странствует дальше. Не обремененный ничем и никем.

Я ОН, как оригинальную личность давно люблю. И признаки реализаций у него считаю видимыми.....но вот ученики у него тоже крайне оригинальные собираются :Smilie:

----------

Аурум (24.01.2013), лесник (25.01.2013), Маша_ла (24.01.2013)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Я ОН, как оригинальную личность давно люблю.


Ну дык красавец-мужчина. Всё обьяснимо  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

А у кого нет ОРИГИНАЛЬНЫХ учеников?

P.S. "Иди, малчык, отседова... Ты - хиппи/наркоман, а я подписывался спасти всех живых существ. Ты во "все живые существа" не входишь!" (с)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> А у кого нет ОРИГИНАЛЬНЫХ учеников?


vВ смысле не китайского производства?  :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Думаю, мое сообщение пройдет незамеченным, поэтому напишу.
> "Если не отречешься от родных мест, не сможешь нанести поражение маре гордости" - почему не сможешь?
> 
> У меня есть достаточно обширный опыт наблюдения людей "оставивших родные места" (на чуть-чуть, на долго, навсегда). Так вот практически всегда происходит следующее: у человека меняется очень многое (круг общения, распорядок дня, работа, язык на работе, язык взаимодействия с государством, еда, климат и т.п.) и это большой стресс, для его преодоления человек цепляется за единственный "постоянный" островок - желания и/или память (в том числе и о родных местах). Тем самым эти привязанности уходят за бетонное ограждение ума , откуда их без взрывчатки не достать


Замеченным. В силу такого же обширного опыта могу сказать, что человек - со всеми своими кармическими причиндалами точно также благополучно восстанавливается на новом месте, как только проходит первый шок и первое привыкание. Тоесть, наш ум везде с нами, и его стереотипные реакции никуда не уходят, ежели сознательно их не менять. Хотя, конечно, бывают более благоприятные условия для практики кое-где, и не очень - в других местах. Но это не значит, что человек всегда может ими правильно воспользоваться....

Буддисту вообще просто полезно попадать во все места, где расшатываются стереотипы - можно в соседнем магазине запросто их расшатать, и с соседом, взаганицу не ездя. А то, как правило, хочется благополучия, покоя везде, и пока тебя жизнь мокрым линьком не стегнет, так и будешь сидеть, откладывая на потом.

----------

Vladiimir (24.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (24.01.2013), Сергей Ч (24.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ну дык красавец-мужчина. Всё обьяснимо


У нас разные представления о мужской красоте :Smilie:  Я его люблю, как опору для практики - он больше всех моих традиционных учителей меня за душу цепляет, будит всякие там беспокоящие эмоции :Smilie:

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Я уважаю Оле за силу воли. Пошёл бы с ним в разведку. Но учиться Дхарме бы у него не стал.
Кто может ответить почему Оле не делает медитацию на 17-го Кармапу, а делает её по-прежнему на 16-го Кармапу? Ведь Тринлей Тхае Дордже уже вырос и стал зрелым Учителем. Он что сомневается в истинности перерождения Кармапы Тринлей Дхае Дордже, то есть из-за политкорректности? Или опасается, что Кармапа начнёт строить монастыри и отменит традиционные дискотеки с пивом после его лекций? Всегда ли честен Оле?

----------

Аурум (24.01.2013), лесник (25.01.2013), Сергей Ч (24.01.2013), Эделизи (24.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> P.S. "Иди, малчык, отседова... Ты - хиппи/наркоман, а я подписывался спасти всех живых существ. Ты во "все живые существа" не входишь!" (с)


 :Smilie:  Поехали? :Smilie:  А давай мальшник, на дозу тебе дам? Пампкин, ну давайте не будем уж тут - это сейчас ОН Вам понравился, несомненно человек помудрел и постарел, что его прошлую ересь никак не устраняет. И наломанные дрова...

 Искусные методы имеют свои пределы. Как-то великие Учителя умеют и без всего этого помочь там, где можно помочь. А для наркомана один буддизм - бросить полностью вредную привычку.

----------

Еше Нинбо (24.01.2013)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> У нас в России много сейчас тех, кто обездолен, не имеет крыши над головой, скитается и ковыряется в контейнерах,:разлучен с родными, с домом, Родиной. Среди них есть и дети, речь идет о миллионных цифрах. Все они на полпути к просветлению к счастью?


Обстоятельства места, времени и аудитории в счет не берете? Оле Нидал говорил это перед аудиторией вполне обеспеченных людей, у которых есть и крыша над головой, и что под крышей разместить. Если бы перед ним была толпа спившихся бомжей, скорее всего, он бы говорил другие слова. Наоборот про то, что нельзя сдаваться, нужно переставать пить и стремиться к нормальной жизни и работе.
Вы также цепляетесь к словам и не идете дальше смысла и в этом Оле Нидал точно не виноват.



> при этом ОН хаит великих учителей буддизма


Примеры приведите, чтоб я знал и мог также ссылаться на них в будущем.



> И сейчас происходят очень неприятные вещи в его центрах.


В гелугпинских организациях тоже весьма неприятные вещи происходили. Испытывать теперь недоверие к гелуг?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Поехали? А давай мальшник, на дозу тебе дам? Пампкин, ну давайте не будем уж тут - это сейчас ОН Вам понравился, несомненно человек помудрел и постарел, что его прошлую ересь никак не устраняет. И наломанные дрова...
> 
>  Искусные методы имеют свои пределы. Как-то великие Учителя умеют и без всего этого помочь там, где можно помочь. А для наркомана один буддизм - бросить полностью вредную привычку.


Забавно... Это когда Оле раздавал дозы/агитировал за прием наркотиков? Я так понимаю, что некоторые до сих пор проецируют своих тараканов на окружающий мир...

Неумелое это качество...

З.Ы. Оле мне всегда нравился, ежели что...  
З.Ы.Ы. Дискотеки с пивом? А как вам ганапуджи у Марпы в стиле "упились и попадали там, где сидели"? Уважаемые, вы намтары то читаете хоть иногда?

----------

Pedma Kalzang (24.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Чтобы понять, насколько это не так, надо пожить вне России *нетуристом*.


Пампкин - я вне России нетуристом живу уж 20 лет, изнутри, полностью своей меня тут считают, но регулярно посещаю дорогую патрию :Smilie:  Все это давно прошло и быльем поросло. Все эти первоначальные привыкания и коллизии - теперь НЕ ВИЖУ РАЗНИЦЫ ВООБЩЕ, в какой стране жить - везде знаю, как и с чего начать, просто есть страны, где мне конкретно не выжить.
Например, в Африке.

Вижу ту же самсару везде, вижу тех же существ везде - пусть с разными пищевыми привычками, цветом кожи и культурным слоем - все их кармические предпосылки, аффекты и все прочее - ну абсолютно не меняется от страны к стране. Везде есть более благополучные кармически и менее, с более острыми способностями, - все, что угодно есть везде.

 Я уж не знаю, во скольких странах была и где только не пожила, ну нет никакой разницы в самсаре - если убрать всю эту внешнюю шелуху. Уже везде просто смотришь на ситуацию, людей и просто думаешь - а как мне во всем этом найти условия для практики - до учителя чтоб просто доехать, хоть какой-то кров, еду и здоровье? 

Только условия для практики и имеют значение. Только ради них и надо(если надо) менять страну. А для начала надо попробовать практиковать там, где ты есть и с тем, что вокруг тебя. Если это умеешь там, где ты есть - справишься более-менее везде.

Но ездя везде - уже просто хочется засесть на одном месте, там, где есть все необходимое и достаточно для практики, и уже, думаю, с небуддистами все меньше стараюсь общаться.....только что объехала 4 страны.... не хочу больше никуда ездить. Даже в Индию больше не хочу - только, разве что, в Гоманге пожить долго.

----------

Zom (24.01.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (24.01.2013), Аурум (24.01.2013), лесник (25.01.2013), Сергей Ч (24.01.2013), Тензин Таши (24.01.2013), Эделизи (24.01.2013)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> У нас разные представления о мужской красоте Я его люблю, как опору для практики - он больше всех моих традиционных учителей меня за душу цепляет, будит всякие там беспокоящие эмоции


Ну я ж и говорю тут чисто женское  :Smilie:

----------


## Тензин Таши

> В гелугпинских организациях тоже весьма неприятные вещи происходили. Испытывать теперь недоверие к гелуг?


Как раньше говорили "Ты что на партию обиделся? На партию обидиться нельзя"  :Smilie:

----------

PampKin Head (24.01.2013), Pedma Kalzang (24.01.2013), Ондрий (24.01.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

Ну вот, пришла Пема и "опустила" всех Наставников... И чего они такое гутарят, если ей везде проблем нет, и везде одно и тоже? Даже в Африке!

З.Ы Вот так встанет на след приезде какого-нить Ламы, когда он аналогичное Гуру Ринпоче начнет излагать и скажет:

- Херню, Вы, уважаемый, несете. Никакой разницы нет. Уж я то знаю. Практикуйте там, дедуля, где живете, тогда и везде практиковать сможете. Вода мокрая, небо голубое, а вы то и не знали?!

----------

Ондрий (24.01.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

> Я уважаю Оле за силу воли. Пошёл бы с ним в разведку. Но учиться Дхарме бы у него не стал.
> Кто может ответить почему Оле не делает медитацию на 17-го Кармапу, а делает её по-прежнему на 16-го Кармапу? Ведь Тринлей Тхае Дордже уже вырос и стал зрелым Учителем. Он что сомневается в истинности перерождения Кармапы Тринлей Дхае Дордже, то есть из-за политкорректности? Или опасается, что Кармапа начнёт строить монастыри и отменит традиционные дискотеки с пивом после его лекций? Всегда ли честен Оле?


Вот конкретно на той лекции Оле, где мы побывали, он говорил, что можно медитировать как на 16-го Кармапу, так и на 17-го. Это я помню точно.

И, кстати, также негативно говорил о пьянстве.

----------

Aion (25.01.2013), GROM (03.02.2013), Еше Нинбо (24.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ну я ж и говорю тут чисто женское


Чисто женское - это менструации. Только мне не говорите, что мужчины без эмоций. Всю жизнь мне попадались именно слишком эмоциональные мужчины, перед которыми я была этаким сухарем. А вот, когда читаю сайт АП ККОН - это прямая практика терпения и  осознанности :Smilie:

----------

Нико (24.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ну вот, пришла Пема и "опустила" всех Наставников... И чего они такое гутарят, если ей везде проблем нет, и везде одно и тоже? Даже в Африке!
> 
> З.Ы Вот так встанет на след приезде какого-нить Ламы, когда он аналогичное Гуру Ринпоче начнет излагать и скажет:
> 
> - Херню, Вы, уважаемый, несете. Никакой разницы нет. Уж я то знаю. Практикуйте там, дедуля, где живете, тогда и везде практиковать сможете. Вода мокрая, небо голубое, а вы то и не знали?!


Я, Пампкин, не о том. Я об однородности самсары. И о кармических предрасположенностях, которые в том или ином месте получают те или иные условия. Если посмотреть на жизнь каждого из нас - это сплошной поток в определенном направлении - соответствующий нашей карме, нашим усилиям в практике Дхармы. ЧТо касается остального - так свободы и блага человеческого рождения у существ в благой кармой приводят их к Учителю и Учению даже в Африке. Ну, или из Африки в Америку...

----------

Кайто Накамура (24.01.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я, Пампкин, не о том. Я об однородности самсары. И о кармических предрасположенностях, которые в том или ином месте получают те или иные условия.


А Гуру Ринпоче о чем? http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post543281

О чем вот это? http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post543702

----------


## Olle

> Круто Осталось, думаю, после второй страны еще раз страну поменять, и весь путь будет пройден


А если вернуться на историческую Родину, то все с начала?

----------

Neroli (24.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А Гуру Ринпоче о чем?


Пампкин, Вы уж простите меня за ересь, но я теперь могу себе позволить иметь свое представление о словах Гуру Ринпоче. Полагаю, что когда определенные качества ума будут достигнуты - вот уже все равно, что там вокруг тебя и каком раскладе.....


> Когда родственники ополчаются против тебя, разорви путы привязанности  
> 
> а, может, наоборот, создай хорошие отношения через практику терпения и мудрости?
> ---
> Друзья и имущество, родственники и материальные вещи - все это иллюзорно, поэтому оставь их.
> А, может, останься и научись видеть иллюзорность?
> 
> ---
> Если не будешь держаться на расстоянии от родственников, не пресечешь поток привязанности и гнева.
> ...


Как-то уже естественно и думаешь - что и надо-то всего несколько вещей - дхармическая сопутствующая среда, немного еды, кров и здоровье. И чтоб не горбатиться на насущное, чтоб какая-то рента пожизненная на эти мелочи была бы. И чтоб не висеть немощной на ком-то.

----------

Кайто Накамура (24.01.2013), лесник (25.01.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Пампкин, Вы уж простите меня за ересь, но я теперь могу себе позволить иметь свое представление о словах Гуру Ринпоче. Полагаю, что когда определенные качества ума будут достигнуты - вот уже все равно, что там вокруг тебя и каком раскладе.....


Вот я и интересуюсь *вашим* мнением...

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А если вернуться на историческую Родину, то все с начала?


Я думаю, тоже должно сработать. Есть ведь и обратный культурный шок.

----------

Аньезка (24.01.2013), Пема Дролкар (24.01.2013), Сергей Ч (24.01.2013)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Чисто женское - это менструации.


Грубо, но справедливо  :Smilie:  А как же "женская логика"? Как же "шерше ля фам"? Ну наконец "ля фемме фаталь"? Уж отменили за ненадобностью?



> Только мне не говорите, что мужчины без эмоций. Всю жизнь мне попадались именно слишком эмоциональные мужчины, перед которыми я была этаким сухарем.


"Когда о нас, математиках, говорят как о сухарях — это ложь! В любви я — Эйнштейн!" (c) Семнадцать мгновений весны



> А вот, когда читаю сайт АП ККОН - это прямая практика терпения и  осознанности


"Капитал" Карла Маркса рекомендую. И как снотворное помогает в том числе. 



 :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> А как же "женская логика"?


А что в ней не так? 




> Как же "шерше ля фам"?


Это к мужчинам относится. 





> Ну наконец "ля фемме фаталь"?


Это тоже вопрос к мужчинам. 




> Уж отменили за ненадобностью?


Мужчины этого пока не отменяли.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Посмотрите на это немного по-другому, возможно негатива будет меньше. ) Организацию под предводительством Оле Нидала я например рассматриваю как движение хиппи, у них тоже был свой взгляд на религии, в т.ч. на буддизм. ))


Не дай Гаутама такому случиться, чтобы вы восприняли все его речи за чистую монету. Тем более по прошествии времени сам признается, что ошибался... Даже Сам Сидхартха просил не принимать на веру, а все проверять.

----------

Сергей Ч (24.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Тем более по прошествии времени сам признается, что ошибался...


Где именно признаётся?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вот я и интересуюсь *вашим* мнением...




Понравилось? :Smilie:  А мне Ваше про ОН - понравилось :Smilie:  И вообще - спасибо за тему. Жаль, что мне не довелось туда сходить. У меня есть знакомые золотые ребята-буддисты, которые начинали у него. Но как-то мне с самого начала все внушали про ячий хвост, который надо беречь.....

Так что я придерживалась и буду придерживаться мнения, что лучше, все-таки, изучать Дхарму, например, у Патрула Ринпоче или Дзонгсара Кхенце Ринпоче......и прочих классических лам, серьезно обучающихся Дхарме, согласно программе - у живых драгоценных наставников....Это и есть искусство - излагать Дхарму - не подстраивая ее под вкусы публики, хотя с предельным пониманием блага всех присутствующих и умением приносить им пользу. И, уверяю, такие способы есть - а трансформация алкоголя в безвредную субстанцию, увы, удел немногих.....

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Обстоятельства места, времени и аудитории в счет не берете? Оле Нидал говорил это перед аудиторией вполне обеспеченных людей, у которых есть и крыша над головой, и что под крышей разместить. Если бы перед ним была толпа спившихся бомжей, скорее всего, он бы говорил другие слова. Наоборот про то, что нельзя сдаваться, нужно переставать пить и стремиться к нормальной жизни и работе.
> Вы также цепляетесь к словам и не идете дальше смысла и в этом Оле Нидал точно не виноват.
> 
> Примеры приведите, чтоб я знал и мог также ссылаться на них в будущем.
> 
> В гелугпинских организациях тоже весьма неприятные вещи происходили. Испытывать теперь недоверие к гелуг?


А при чем здесь уровень доходов и состоятельности? Тогда пусть аффтар делает многочисленные оговорки. Болтовня сплошная только и получается...
Теперь поясните еще 1 момент - в Москве 22.01. проходила автограф-сессия пиар своих книжек, а вот не знаю ни одного ламу кто бы этим занимался...

----------


## Вова Л.

Оставив отчий дом и переехав туда, где тебя не знают, гораздо проще организовать свою жизнь, как считаешь нужным - будь то в соответствии с Дхармой или еще с чем-то. Проще также жить самому по себе и хоть все свободное время посвящать практике - дома тебя в покое так просто никогда не оставят. Причем чем дальше уедешь, тем проще будет это сделать. Это - плюсы отъезда, которые я вижу на своем опыте. Половина ли это пути к просветлению - не знаю, но довольно много. Лучше, конечно, уезжать с целью практиковать постоянно - Индии-Непалы, Тайланд или даже Европа-Америка - в ретритный центр.

----------

Сергей Ч (24.01.2013)

----------


## Маша_ла

Уход из дома во времена Будды и Гуру Ринпоче имел совсем другой смысл - люди покидали насиженные места, где им была уготована судьба по рождению, освобождались от обязательств, а также от комфорта и привилегий, и уходили практиковать Дхарму в горах и в лесах. В общем, это были подвижники.

Теперь люди уходят из дома с другими целями и устраивают себе такое же гнездо где-то в другом месте. В том же городе, в другом, в другой стране, но не с мыслями достичь освобождения, а с мыслями  о том, как бы начать жить самостоятельно, устроиться получше, подальше и пошибче. Другие времена, другие реалии. Особенно нынешняя иммиграция ничего общего с оставлением Буддой своего дома не имеет, ибо люди все тащат с собой. И устраивают свой новый уютный мирок где-нибудь в другом месте. Можно просто съехать от родителей, не обязательно в другую страну когти рвать))

Те, кто желает быть свободным от 8 мирских дхарм идут, едут, уходят изучать Дхарму где-либо под руководством аутентичного наставника. Иммиграция - это смена места жительства. Уход в ученики и т.п.- это немного другое)) Хотя и место жительства при этом меняется на какое-то время, но это побочка, а не самоцель..

Имхо, конечно же. Я считаю, что полезно пожить несколько лет где-то еще. Интересный опыт, необходимый даже, я бы сказала. Но родина - она одна, тем не менее. Место рождения изменить нельзя))

----------

Аурум (24.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (24.01.2013), Кузьмич (25.01.2013), Сергей Ч (24.01.2013)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Вот конкретно на той лекции Оле, где мы побывали, он говорил, что можно медитировать как на 16-го Кармапу, так и на 17-го. Это я помню точно.
> 
> И, кстати, также негативно говорил о пьянстве.


Большое спасибо за ответ :Smilie:

----------

Аньезка (24.01.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> "Когда о нас, математиках, говорят как о сухарях — это ложь! В любви я — Эйнштейн!" (c) Семнадцать мгновений весны


Могу сказать, что на матфаках "сухари" не встречаются. Специфика университетской математики в том, что педантичностью ее не возьмешь - это ж философия, а для философии ум и сердце надобны. Больше всего распространен типаж профессионального математика "алкоголик и придурок". Иногда проходит с возрастом, но у математиков-ученых - вообще не проходит - лично наблюдал, как упившиеся в никакан ученые математики лет эдак 70 пытались ухватить проходящих женщин за выпуклые части тела. Некоторые же не пытались, ибо блевали друг другу за шиворот.

----------

Alex (24.01.2013), Bob (24.01.2013), Pedma Kalzang (24.01.2013), Велеслав (25.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (24.01.2013), Кузьмич (25.01.2013), Нико (24.01.2013), Тензин Таши (24.01.2013)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> в Москве 22.01. проходила автограф-сессия пиар своих книжек, а вот не знаю ни одного ламу кто бы этим занимался...


А что в этом такого? Тем более, что народ сам выстраивается, никто никого в очередь не зовет.
Йонге Мингью Ринпоче в 2010 году подписывал свои книги всем желающим, Гьятрул Джигме Ринпоче в том же году презентовал книгу и подписывал. Это нормальная практика на Западе.

----------

Aion (25.01.2013), GROM (03.02.2013), Аньезка (24.01.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

То есть они ехали по Западу и в каждом городе устраивали автограф сессии пиарились и пр?

----------

Нико (24.01.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

Вы думаете Оле Нидалу действительно сейчас...в его 71 (или 72?) года нужен пиар?
Вы видели, какие залы он собирает? А я видела. 
Нидал - это уже целая эпоха российского буддизма. Так же как и Намкай Норбу Ринпоче.
Они уже не нуждаются ни в каком пиаре, у них самые массовые общины в России и в мире. 
Автограф-сессии в данном случае - один из способов Бодхисаттвы создать связь с людьми и привести к буддизму тех, кто еще к нему только подходит.

----------

Aion (25.01.2013), Pedma Kalzang (24.01.2013), Вова Л. (25.01.2013), Ридонлиев (14.01.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

"Где родился - там и пригодился" - въевшееся в ДНК крепостное право.

А еще есть анекдот про ад, кипящий чан, охранников и русских. Потому-то вопросы "уехал->предатель" беспокоят только россиянцев.
А есть еще Премудрый Пискарь.

Наша Земля - не такая уж большая, это понимаешь после того как ее всю объездишь, но в ней есть много чудесного.
Кто не ездит никуда - обкрадывает себя хотя бы с т.з. культурного развития.

А любые переезды на срок даже более чем 3 недели - очень сильно меняют наезженную матрицу мышления. Это чувствуется особенно сильно по возврату.

----------

Alex (24.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (25.01.2013), Жека (26.01.2013), Пема Дролкар (24.01.2013), Тензин Таши (25.01.2013)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> То есть они ехали по Западу и в каждом городе устраивали автограф сессии пиарились и пр?


Не знаю про другие города, говорю только про Москву, где и живу, собственно. 



> Автограф-сессии в данном случае - один из способов Бодхисаттвы создать связь с людьми и привести к буддизму тех, кто еще к нему только подходит.


+1

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Вы думаете Оле Нидалу действительно сейчас...в его 71 (или 72?) года нужен пиар?
> Вы видели, какие залы он собирает? А я видела. 
> Нидал - это уже целая эпоха российского буддизма. Так же как и Намкай Норбу Ринпоче.
> Они уже не нуждаются ни в каком пиаре, у них самые массовые общины в России и в мире. 
> Автограф-сессии в данном случае - один из способов Бодхисаттвы создать связь с людьми и привести к буддизму тех, кто еще к нему только подходит.


О каких залах кто собирает вы говорите? Я видел как скромные монахи давали Дхарму в битком набитых стадионах и площадях и очереди многочасовые неск-ко дней...

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> О каких залах кто собирает вы говорите?


Соберите столько учеников для встречи с Вашим Учителем (на 2:40):

----------

Aion (25.01.2013), PampKin Head (24.01.2013), Аньезка (24.01.2013), Дмитрий Рыбаков (24.01.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

Если мои посты здесь, на форуме, кто-то отслеживает, то знает, что я была одной из противников Оле Нидала ранее и постоянно участвовала в атаках на АП. Так вот... я подошла к нему, взяла автограф, мы обменялись парой фраз...и могу ручаться, я видела, как он работает с каждым конкретным человеком, который к нему подходил. Я очень хорошо чувствую человеческую фальшь. Нидал же совершенно искренне действует с намерением принести пользу людям. Он жизнь на это положил. И за одно это его можно и нужно уважать.

----------

Aion (25.01.2013), PampKin Head (24.01.2013), Pedma Kalzang (24.01.2013), Вова Л. (25.01.2013), Германн (25.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (25.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (24.01.2013), лесник (25.01.2013), Пема Дролкар (24.01.2013), Ридонлиев (14.01.2015)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Вы же об мистере Нидале  сказали  так, нечего Кармапой щас прикрываться и на самом деле Кармапа и Шармапа ничего общего не имеют с его сиятельством Нидалом... не так давно в Россию приезжал лама Ванду, который учил чему то 17 Кармапу, а последователи Нидала его проигнорировали да и многих других. Так что не надо ля-ля

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> и могу ручаться


*Аня*, не парься  :Smilie:  Это говорят с нами наши же прошлые "дифирамбы"  :Smilie:  И долго будут еще говорить))



> нечего Кармапой щас прикрываться и на самом деле Кармапа и Шармапа ничего общего не имеют с его сиятельством Нидалом...


Вышеприведенное видео посмотрите, да и вообще поинтересуйтесь вопросом. Покопайтесь в информационных источниках, а не в своем неприятии Оле Нидала  :Wink:

----------

Аньезка (24.01.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Если мои посты здесь, на форуме, кто-то отслеживает, то знает, что я была одной из противников Оле Нидала ранее и постоянно участвовала в атаках на АП. Так вот... я подошла к нему, взяла автограф, мы обменялись парой фраз...и могу ручаться, я видела, как он работает с каждым конкретным человеком, который к нему подходил. Я очень хорошо чувствую человеческую фальшь. Нидал же совершенно искренне действует с намерением принести пользу людям. Он жизнь на это положил. И за одно это его можно и нужно уважать.


Когда не поймете, что стали сектанткой.

----------


## Нико

> Если мои посты здесь, на форуме, кто-то отслеживает, то знает, что я была одной из противников Оле Нидала ранее и постоянно участвовала в атаках на АП. Так вот... я подошла к нему, взяла автограф, мы обменялись парой фраз...и могу ручаться, я видела, как он работает с каждым конкретным человеком, который к нему подходил. Я очень хорошо чувствую человеческую фальшь. Нидал же совершенно искренне действует с намерением принести пользу людям. Он жизнь на это положил. И за одно это его можно и нужно уважать.


За коленку не пощупал если -- и то свершение. )

----------

Дордже (25.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (25.01.2013), Эделизи (25.01.2013)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> За коленку не пощупал если -- и то свершение. )


*Нико*, и Вы туда же... Поймите, что "Оле Нидал, который щупает кого-либо за коленки" живет в Вашей голове. А тот Оле Нидал, про которого написала Аня просто подписывает книги и вежливо общается) 

Разберитесь со своими "Оле Нидалами", господа!

----------

Aion (25.01.2013), Аньезка (24.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (25.01.2013), Ридонлиев (14.01.2015)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> *Аня*, не парься  Это говорят с нами наши же прошлые "дифирамбы"  И долго будут еще говорить))
> 
> Вышеприведенное видео посмотрите, да и вообще поинтересуйтесь вопросом. Покопайтесь в информационных источниках, а не в своем неприятии Оле Нидала


Шармапа жестко критикует Нидала и на похвалу очень сдержан, это 2 разных подхода и нет ничего общего кроме преданности Гьялва Кармапе Ригпе Дорже

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Шармапа жестко критикует Нидала и на похвалу очень сдержан


1. У меня на работе дхарма.орг.ру не открывается. Залезьте в "Ничего святого", в одноименную тему и почитайте последние письма Шамарпы об Оле. 
2. Главное, что Кармапа 16 не критиковал, Кармапа 17 не критикует и уважаемый многими Калу Ринпоче к нему тоже весьма положительно относился.

----------

Еше Нинбо (25.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Взяла и посмотрела некоторые видео годов 2000 ОН. Коленки тут вообще ни при чем. Вопрос только в той мешанине из понятий и личной отсебятине ОН, которая выдаются за истинную Дхарму. Да хоть бы все это послушать и почитать....Только честно.

Еще раз убедилась, насколько он изменился.....старость вообще многое меняет. И жаль, что 16 Кармапа его много лет и потом не курировал......ученика своего. И тот занимался самодеятельностью. Иногда лучше никак, чем выдавать собственный винегрет за Учение. 

А так, каждый человек меняется. Особенно с возрастом. Особенно, если практикует, как умеет, но старается. Даже лицо у ОН изменилось. Сорадуюсь. Но глаза по-прежнему напряженные.....

А так, чтобы преподавать Дхарму - надо самому очень усиленно учиться с детства, думаю. И иметь определенные наработанные в прошлых жизнях качества. Недаром многие великие буддийские учителя стараются все-таки переродиться поближе к монастрыям....и получить там образование.

----------

Еше Нинбо (25.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Нико[/B], и Вы туда же... Поймите, что "Оле Нидал, который щупает кого-либо за коленки" живет в Вашей голове.


Да, это было Незабываемое интервью. ))

----------

Дордже (25.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (25.01.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> *Аня*, не парься  Это говорят с нами наши же прошлые "дифирамбы"  И долго будут еще говорить))
> 
> Вышеприведенное видео посмотрите, да и вообще поинтересуйтесь вопросом. Покопайтесь в информационных источниках, а не в своем неприятии Оле Нидала


Вот думаю стоит ли вам давать ссылочку на то как 17 Кармапа учит медитации, чтобы разнообразить ваше представление о буддизме в целом и Кагью в частности? Да думаю что пока рано

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Могу сказать, что на матфаках "сухари" не встречаются. Специфика университетской математики в том, что педантичностью ее не возьмешь - это ж философия, а для философии ум и сердце надобны. Больше всего распространен типаж профессионального математика "алкоголик и придурок". Иногда проходит с возрастом, но у математиков-ученых - вообще не проходит - лично наблюдал, как упившиеся в никакан ученые математики лет эдак 70 пытались ухватить проходящих женщин за выпуклые части тела. Некоторые же не пытались, ибо блевали друг другу за шиворот.


что заканчивали? кафедра? тема диссертации?    :Smilie: )

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вот думаю стоит ли вам давать ссылочку на то как 17 Кармапа учит медитации, чтобы разнообразить ваше представление о буддизме в целом и Кагью в частности? Да думаю что пока рано


А че, дайте :Smilie:  Мы уже взрослые дяди и тети и ничего уж не боимся - всякого навидались, думаю. Даже ОН многим из нас теперь нравится..... :Smilie:

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> чтобы разнообразить ваше представление о буддизме в целом и Кагью в частности? Да думаю что пока рано


Не стоит. Я через монитор вижу, что Вы настолько суперкрут, что мне даже рассчитывать не на что. Жаль вот только не бурят, я бы Вам сейчас одну почтенную европейскую даму сосватал бы.

----------


## Аньезка

> Когда не поймете, что стали сектанткой.


Я по-прежнему верна секте Дзогчен-община, так что претендую на объективность.))

----------

Pedma Kalzang (24.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (25.01.2013)

----------


## Роман К

http://savetibet.ru/2013/01/20/dzongsar_khyentse.html

----------

Пема Дролкар (24.01.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

> За коленку не пощупал если -- и то свершение. )


Нико, что там происходило и по каким причинам Оле дотронулся до твоих коленок - знаете только он и ты.  :Smilie:  Но знаешь...тут правду говорили, что в КК ОН большая концентрация красивых молодых женщин, которые я думаю сочтут за счастье... В общем, давайте мыслить логически: так ли уж ему сдались коленки номер 568 (номер от балды)... Я к тому, что домогаются обычно мужчины, лишенные этого. А у него это в избытке. Вероятно он таким способом, опять же, пытается привлечь женщин к Учению. Who knows...

----------

kamtsang (25.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Нико, что там происходило и по каким причинам Оле дотронулся до твоих коленок - знаете только он и ты.  Но знаешь...тут правду говорили, что в КК ОН большая концентрация красивых молодых женщин, которые я думаю сочтут за счастье... В общем, давайте мыслить логически: так ли уж ему сдались коленки номер 568 (номер от балды)... Я к тому, что домогаются обычно мужчины, лишенные этого. А у него это в избытке. Вероятно он таким способом, опять же, пытается привлечь женщин к Учению. Who knows...


Нет, скорее отвлёк. И поцелуем в губы на прощание тоже. Ту хум хау, короче. )

----------

Еше Нинбо (25.01.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

> Нет, скорее отвлёк. И поцелуем в губы на прощание тоже. Ту хум хау, короче. )


Ну, все правильно, КК ОН же для "страстных", а ты вестимо "гневная"... естественный отбор  :Smilie:

----------

Нико (24.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Я бы сказала, что в современном мире так трудно найти правильный ПРИМЕР ламы и настоящего практика буддизма, что трудно знать, что такое есть настоящий ориентир для себя. 

Я видела много хороших буддистов, которые стараются практиковать, являются искренними и с добром относятся к другим. И Оле Нидала считаю хорошим буддистом - таким, каков он есть, и уверена, что он искренне предан Дхарме. Но НАСТОЯЩИХ УЧИТЕЛЕЙ - крайне мало, и многие из них вообще не являются известными. И не стремятся к большому количеству учеников и к тому, чтобы все узнали о Дхарме. 

Все равно есть определенная подача Учения - согласно линиям передачи. Безусловно - буддизм ушел на запад и многое в его подаче меняется - но он по-прежнему опирается на коренные тексты и источники- трактовать которые могут только исключительно подготовленные люди с определенными качествами. ЕС Далай Лама, например, при том, что он с успехом подходит к любой аудитории - проявляет крайне глубокие знания и умения, и в этом он пример - как можно сочетать Дхарму и современность. Он может веселить публику и говорить об общечеловеческих ценностях, но при этом он умеет сохранить традиционную подачу Дхармы.

Вот поэтому слушаю Оле Нидала - просто, как товарища по Дхарме. Поцелуи и трогание коленок моим учителем при передаче Учения считаю лишней опцией. Обычно отношения учитель-ученик несколько иные. 

Но вот у ОН такая позиция.....

----------

Еше Нинбо (25.01.2013), лесник (25.01.2013), Нико (24.01.2013)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Нет, скорее отвлёк. И поцелуем в губы на прощание тоже. Ту хум хау, короче. )


Ах вот оно что... Я не знал. Ну это тогда любовь, требуйте подарков  :Big Grin:

----------


## Нико

> Ах вот оно что... Я не знал. Ну это тогда любовь, требуйте подарков


Книжку с автографом? )

----------


## Роман К

Чудны дела, впервые в теме в основном позитив в отношении Оле Нидала. Не иначе мир переменился !

----------

Aion (25.01.2013), Pedma Kalzang (24.01.2013), Германн (24.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Чудны дела, впервые в теме в основном позитив в отношении Оле Нидала. Не иначе мир переменился !


А какой негатиф может быть к живому существу? Он действительно без устали распространяет буддзим - как считает сам нужным.....и его в этом начинании не остановить. Может, это и хорошо для кого-то и в какой-то момент.

----------

Еше Нинбо (25.01.2013)

----------


## Greedy

Формально, Оле Нидалу для передачи того пути, в котором он посвящён, не требуется глубокого знания Дхармы.
Это путь есть в кагью и довольно широко распространён. Главной его особенностью является преданность, которая передаётся через близкий контакт с учителем: совместная деятельность, пребывания какого-то количества времени рядом и т.д.

И Лама Оле всячески советует воспользоваться именно этой опцией.
И то, что он действительно передаёт эту линию, видно на примере всех тех, кто от стороннего наблюдателя сделал шаг в сторону личного контакта с ним. При этом сразу же передаётся какая-то часть его взаимоотношений с миром.

Тем же, кому этот путь не подходит, тем, кому, например, значительно важнее академическое знание или авторитетное положение, или внушающее доверие поведение, тому Оле Нидал видится как "выкидыш" от буддизма. Но такое видение далеко не от широты взглядов.

----------

Ho Shim (25.01.2013), kamtsang (25.01.2013), Германн (24.01.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Нет, скорее отвлёк. И поцелуем в губы на прощание тоже. Ту хум хау, короче. )


Будет, что вспомнить на пенсии. )

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Но НАСТОЯЩИХ УЧИТЕЛЕЙ - крайне мало


Одна из любимых фраз чаньцев и "тибетцев"  :Smilie:

----------


## Светлана Тарасевич

> Чудны дела, впервые в теме в основном позитив в отношении Оле Нидала. Не иначе мир переменился !


Конечно, переменился. Конец света-то был, уже не помните?  :Smilie:  Теперь у нас такой вот новый свет  :Big Grin:

----------

Кайто Накамура (24.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Одна из любимых фраз чаньцев и "тибетцев"


Наверно, потому что есть такой у нас опыт. :Smilie:  Думаю, в тхераваде тоже крайне важны качества наставника, и вообще в любой профессии они важны.....

----------

Еше Нинбо (25.01.2013)

----------


## Роман К

> Конечно, переменился. Конец света-то был, уже не помните?  Теперь у нас такой вот новый свет


ну да, говорили, что люди совершат квантовый скачок и станут гуманнее, похоже сбывается  :Smilie: 
надо еще один конец света заказать, чтоб закрепить достигнутый успех .

----------


## Маша_ла

Потрясающе)) Аня побывала на лекции ОН, он ей книжку подписал, ручку пожал и вот, уже поклонница)) Как нестабилен женский ум))

----------

Neroli (24.01.2013), Zom (24.01.2013), Вишаут (25.01.2013), Дондог (27.07.2016), Дордже (25.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (24.01.2013), Сергей Ч (24.01.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Потрясающе)) Аня побывала на лекции ОН, он ей книжку подписал, ручку пожал и вот, уже поклонница)) Как нестабилен женский ум))


Демонстрировать стабильность гнева и ненависти - оно, конечно же, прикольнее для буддистки со стажем, ага.

----------

Aion (25.01.2013), Pedma Kalzang (25.01.2013), Аньезка (24.01.2013), Дондог (27.07.2016)

----------


## Аньезка

> Потрясающе)) Аня побывала на лекции ОН, он ей книжку подписал, ручку пожал и вот, уже поклонница)) Как нестабилен женский ум))


Мой ум подвижен и открыт, а вот упорствовать в ненависти не рекомендую. Плохо для кармы и для здоровья.

----------

Aion (25.01.2013), Вова Л. (25.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (25.01.2013), Маша_ла (24.01.2013)

----------


## Маша_ла

А что, была ненависть прямо? Прямо-таки гнев?)) Ну тогда лучше поклонение, конечно. Сорри)) Не знала, что все так серьезно))

Мне лично ОН всегда был симпатичен, как прикольный дядя. Но воспринимать все его действия, как действия бохисаттвы и его самого, как оного, я от этого как-то далека. Хотя всегда восхищалась его деятельностью и организацией практики в его центрах. Какая ж тут ненависть? Не за что его ненавидеть. Он ничего плохого никому не делал. Прикольный дяденька))

----------

Сергей Ч (24.01.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

Ручку, кстати, не жал.

----------

Маша_ла (24.01.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> А что, была ненависть прямо? Прямо-таки гнев?)) Ну тогда лучше поклонение, конечно. Сорри)) Не знала, что все так серьезно))


А сами то вы как свои состояния оцениваете? Сарказм? Неприятие? Так это всё тот же старый добрый гнев...

----------


## Маша_ла

Нет, я написала, как отношусь к Оле, я его очень давно знаю и была в его центре до Сакья, более того, ходила на медитации в самом начале деятельности московского центра АП, было так прикольно и свободно тогда, но я никогда не воспринимала его прямо как гуру. Просто как прикольного чувака, который искренне учит буддизму, ну, по кр. мере, тому, что понял сам. Его искренность подкупает. А в его центрах люди всегда прекрасно практиковали и это не может не вызывать восхищения и уважения перед этими людьми и работой ОН по организации работы его центров. 5+, какая неприязнь)) 

Аня, даже ручку не жал, обаял просто? Ну здорово же. Забавно просто)) Надо было раньше на его лекцию сходить))

----------


## Аньезка

> Аня, даже ручку не жал, обаял просто? Ну здорово же. Забавно просто)) Надо было раньше на его лекцию сходить))


Ручку не жал, за коленки не трогал  :Cry: 
А я была на его лекции году так ввв... 2006 наверное.
Нет, тогда такого впечатления не произвел...
Правда я тогда к нему близко не приближалась, а теперь увидела, как он работает с людьми в личном общении. 
Кроме того, за последний год-два мне довелось встретить несколько сильных практикующих, у которых, помимо всеми уважаемых учителей, еще и Лама Оле - Учитель. Это, конечно, оставило свой след.

----------


## Маша_ла

Надо было сразу приближаться)) Интересно, как меняется восприятие)) Он же такой искренний дяденька, как можно его ненавидеть?))

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ручку не жал, за коленки не трогал 
> А я была на его лекции году так ввв... 2006 наверное.
> Нет, тогда такого впечатления не произвел...
> Правда я тогда к нему близко не приближалась, а теперь увидела, как он работает с людьми в личном общении. 
> Кроме того, за последний год-два мне довелось встретить несколько сильных практикующих, у которых, помимо всеми уважаемых учителей, еще и Лама Оле - Учитель. Это, конечно, оставило свой след.


Не знаю, правильно ли это, но я также сужу об учителе по ученикам. К сожалению, многого навидалась - к чему пришли некоторые последователи ОН, да и в его центрах иногда случаются разные катаклизмы и сектарный подход все еще в некоторых случаях остается. Может, ОН уже и не так учит - но народ-то многие вещи помнит хорошо....Просто знаю лично многих ребят, которые от него отошли. Хотя искренне ему благодарны за начальную помощь и, конечно же, не могут его вычеркивать, точно так же, как не вычеркивают мать, какие бы недостатки у нее не были. Многие ребята искренне остались его друзьями. Искренне с ним видятся, но больше не ходят ни в его центры, ни поддерживают работу в них. И, к их чести надо сказать, - никогда об Оле не говорят плохо.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Ручку не жал, за коленки не трогал 
> А я была на его лекции году так ввв... 2006 наверное.
> Нет, тогда такого впечатления не произвел...
> Правда я тогда к нему близко не приближалась, а теперь увидела, как он работает с людьми в личном общении. 
> Кроме того, за последний год-два мне довелось встретить несколько сильных практикующих, у которых, помимо всеми уважаемых учителей, еще и Лама Оле - Учитель. Это, конечно, оставило свой след.


На него наверное хорошее влияние оказывает буддийский монах Кармапа Тринлей Тхае Дордже.

----------


## Дордже

Мне тоже лама Оле очень нравится как человек. Но имхо то, что их адептам запрещено читать ламримы, ходить на др Учителей, а от слова Дзогчен Община на вас заводят уголовное дело это как бы неправильно. Еще их странствующие учителя это совсем не весело.

Его Святейшество сказал насчет ОН, что сектантский подход это плохо. Нужно любить свою традицию, а также практиковать другие.

----------


## Нико

> Будет, что вспомнить на пенсии. )


Не говорите ).

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Чудны дела, впервые в теме в основном позитив в отношении Оле Нидала. Не иначе мир переменился !


"А в остальном прекрасная маркиза все хорошо, все хорошо"

----------


## PampKin Head

> Не знаю, правильно ли это, но я также сужу об учителе по ученикам. К сожалению, многого навидалась - к чему пришли некоторые последователи ОН, да и в его центрах иногда случаются разные катаклизмы и сектарный подход все еще в некоторых случаях остается.


Если судить по ученикам, то какие выводы можно сделать о ... после поведения большой части учеников в ситуации с ... кхм, Новой Кадампой (некоторые опустились вплоть до банальных попыток физического убийства оппонентов)? Некоторые ученики вот практикуют публичные самоубийства (вполне конкретное падение в Ваджраяне), и ничего...

Или какие выводы можно сделать... о Будде Шакьямуни на основании поведения... ученика-двоюродного дяди Девадатты и его соучастников (он там не один такой был)?

З.Ы. Я понимаю, что при развитии определенных качеств видны исключительно сучки в чужом глазу, но брёвна в своём упорно продолжают игнорироваться.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Буддизм, который дает м-р Нидал и его последователи очень опасен и может очень серьезно повредить представление о всем буддизме в целом и Кагью в частности. И это его учение не имеет ничего общего ни с Шармапой ни с Кармапой - все тексты урезаны и адаптированы, отредактированы, с упущением очень важных моментов. Будьте бдительны.

----------

Еше Нинбо (25.01.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Буддизм, который дает м-р Нидал и его последователи очень опасен и может очень серьезно повредить представление о всем буддизме в целом и Кагью в частности. И это его учение не имеет ничего общего ни с Шармапой ни с Кармапой - все тексты урезаны и адаптированы, отредактированы, с упущением очень важных моментов. Будьте бдительны.


Кхм... Есть какая то расширенная версия "Открытия Алмазного Пути" или "Верхом на тигре"?

Если же Вы говорите о текстах практик, то ... наверное, для Вас будет откровением существование различных по объему версий одной и той же практики вплоть до гюнкьеров, ага...

Если же Вы о классических текстах, то они тоже бывают в различных вариантах.

P.S. Причем странно слышать это все сейчас на фоне того... как то, что вчера было "чистыми видениями", "садханами Защитника", практиковавшегося уважаемыми наставниками... стало сегодня всего лишь мерзким культом омраченного существа с кучей последователей. Странно выносить моральные оценки, пребывая в такой попе оригинальной ситуации, когда в течении *столетий* неправильное принималось за правильное и реальное зло не могли отличить от добра вплоть до самых верхов.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (25.01.2013)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Мне тоже лама Оле очень нравится как человек. Но имхо то, что их адептам запрещено читать ламримы


 :Smilie:  Как это запрещено читать ламримы? вы не путаете ничего? насколько я знаю они там ничего не читают не потому что это запрещено, а потому что "не круто". ...Сделал нёндро - молоток!, мужыг!)) , ...обчитался сутр - братуха, да ты ботан ((

----------

Дордже (25.01.2013), Нико (25.01.2013), Пема Дролкар (25.01.2013), Сергей Ч (25.01.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

Настолько "не читают", что некоторые закончили КИБИ (несколько лет программы; сдавая тексты на тибетском, о которых некоторые тут просто не слышали).

Причем в рамках КИБИ изучаются тексты и Сакья Пандиты, и много чего еще... В режиме: утром многочасовые лекции по темах от Кхенпо, а вечером семинары.

Но местным "лоцавам" и "ачарьям" из Бобруйска это осознать сложно, понимаю.

З.Ы. Не знаю как там у Вас, а лично мне Ламрим Гампопы "Драгоценное ожерелье..." читали *пять дней в неделю по несколько часов в течение трёх месяцев*. В АП.

----------

Aion (25.01.2013), Pedma Kalzang (25.01.2013), Аньезка (25.01.2013), Ридонлиев (14.01.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (25.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> З.Ы. Не знаю как там у Вас, а лично мне Ламрим Гампопы "Драгоценное ожерелье..." читали *пять дней в неделю по несколько часов в течение трёх месяцев*. В АП.


А почему Вам читали, а  не Вы сами читали?

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Кхм... Есть какая то расширенная версия "Открытия Алмазного Пути" или "Верхом на тигре"?
> 
> Если же Вы говорите о текстах практик, то ... наверное, для Вас будет откровением существование различных по объему версий одной и той же практики вплоть до гюнкьеров, ага...
> 
> Если же Вы о классических текстах, то они тоже бывают в различных вариантах.
> 
> P.S. Причем странно слышать это все сейчас на фоне того... как то, что вчера было "чистыми видениями", "садханами Защитника", практиковавшегося уважаемыми наставниками... стало сегодня всего лишь мерзким культом омраченного существа с кучей последователей. Странно выносить моральные оценки, пребывая в такой попе оригинальной ситуации, когда в течении *столетий* неправильное принималось за правильное и реальное зло не могли отличить от добра вплоть до самых верхов.


Достаточно того, что такое заключение дали многие ламы и Далай Лама об этом говорил, да и Шармапа где то здесь в архивах все есть.

----------


## PampKin Head

> А почему Вам читали, а  не Вы сами читали?


Ой, извините... Для особо одаренный поясню: мне читали лекции с комментариями (читал кхенпо-тибетец). Неужели Вы полагаете, что мне *зачитывали сам текст*?!  (кхм, кстати да, лунг тоже был в один из дней)

 :EEK!: 

З.Ы. Предвосхищая еще более оригинальные вопросы: да, у меня был и сам текст, и я его тоже параллельно лекциям читал.

З.Ы.Ы. Хотя, зная тибетский социум и его местных ярых поклонников, не удивлен таким предположениям. Вполне могу предствать, как некоторой группе персонажей читают вслух ламрим, или там индийскую газету из соседней деревушки.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (25.01.2013), Денис Евгеньев (25.01.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Достаточно того, что такое заключение дали многие ламы и Далай Лама об этом говорил, да и Шармапа где то здесь в архивах все есть.


И это правильно. Вера - это главное, она заменяет головной мозг, становится легче жить в этом изменяющимся мире.

З.Ы. Вчера - просветленный Защитник, сегодня - мерзкое омраченное могущественное существо. И вчера и сегодня... такое заключение дали многие ламы и Далай Лама об этом говорил.

----------


## Аньезка

> Как это запрещено читать ламримы? вы не путаете ничего? насколько я знаю они там ничего не читают не потому что это запрещено, а потому что "не круто". ...Сделал нёндро - молоток!, мужыг!)) , ...обчитался сутр - братуха, да ты ботан ((


А много ли других буддистов вообще читали ламрим?
А про круто-не круто...откуда вообще взялось это поверье? Один дурак что-то другому дураку сказал - третий дурак принес на форум - и пошло поехало? Разве можно это обсуждать серьезно и переносить на многотысячную сангху людей?

кстати, а сделал нёндро - чем не молоток? Я вот сама нёндро не делала и уважаю тех, кто делал.

----------

Aion (25.01.2013), PampKin Head (25.01.2013), Pedma Kalzang (25.01.2013), SlavaR (26.01.2013), Вова Л. (25.01.2013), Роман К (25.01.2013), Сергей Хос (25.01.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

Кстати, представляете разрыв шаблона: приходит такой к гелукпинским ботанам человек из АП и говорит... я нёндро сделал *И СУТРЫ ЧИТАЛ, И ЛАМРИМЫ ЧИТАЛ ТОЖЕ!* 

И ботаны как ломанутся за бинтами, чтобы закрепить отваливающиеся челюсти и посчитать там количество месяцев/лет до конца нендро/завершения чтения ламримов...

----------

Pedma Kalzang (25.01.2013), Дмитрий Рыбаков (25.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Настолько "не читают", что некоторые закончили КИБИ (несколько лет программы; сдавая тексты на тибетском, о которых некоторые тут просто не слышали).
> 
> Причем в рамках КИБИ изучаются тексты и Сакья Пандиты, и много чего еще... В режиме: утром многочасовые лекции по темах от Кхенпо, а вечером семинары.
> 
> Но местным "лоцавам" и "ачарьям" из Бобруйска это осознать сложно, понимаю.
> 
> З.Ы. Не знаю как там у Вас, а лично мне Ламрим Гампопы "Драгоценное ожерелье..." читали *пять дней в неделю по несколько часов в течение трёх месяцев*. В АП.


Пампкин , укажите мне в личке хоть одного ученика КИБИ, который все еще следует Оле. Я знаю нескольких, которые давно с ним не поддерживают отношений, а тем более, с его центрами. Вы о них говорите?

----------

Еше Нинбо (25.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (25.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Если судить по ученикам, то какие выводы можно сделать о ... после поведения большой части учеников в ситуации с ... кхм, Новой Кадампой (некоторые опустились вплоть до банальных попыток физического убийства оппонентов)? Некоторые ученики вот практикуют публичные самоубийства (вполне конкретное падение в Ваджраяне), и ничего...
> 
> Или какие выводы можно сделать... о Будде Шакьямуни на основании поведения... ученика-двоюродного дяди Девадатты и его соучастников (он там не один такой был)?
> 
> З.Ы. Я понимаю, что при развитии определенных качеств видны исключительно сучки в чужом глазу, но брёвна в своём упорно продолжают игнорироваться.


А какие выводы сделать? 100% качественный состав учеников не гарантировал даже Будда. А так нечего тут уже - Вы стали активным защитником Оле? - УРА, но только вот, Оле все равно от этого не будет Буддой. И не станет более непогрешимым и знающим Учителем.

А так, у хороших лам обычно  - в силу их знаний и умений - если, конечно, ученик имеет с ламой какую-то постоянную связь, правильный сосуд и имеет возможность обращаться за наставлениями, - обычно ученики с неплохими качествами. 




> Кстати, представляете разрыв шаблона: приходит такой к гелукпинским ботанам человек из АП и говорит... я нёндро сделал *И СУТРЫ ЧИТАЛ, И ЛАМРИМЫ ЧИТАЛ ТОЖЕ!* 
> 
> И ботаны как ломанутся за бинтами, чтобы закрепить отваливающиеся челюсти и посчитать там количество месяцев/лет до конца нендро/завершения чтения ламримов...


Че, - это НАЕЗД? :Smilie:  Лично многим нидаловцам ламрим подсовывала - и читали. Хотя перед этим следовали обычные наезды на желтошапочников и прочая ересь про то, что Оле говорит, что у тех устаревший буддизм и прочие гадости....

Всем, асилившим хотя бы три тома Ламрима Цонкапы или другого ламрима - респект и сорадость. А насчет Нгондро - они молотки. Видно, натура у многих из них горячая, так они друг с другом еще и на спор нгондрируются :Smilie:  Хто быстрее. Встречала и таких. Правда, некоторым ни ламримы, ни сутры, ни нгондро особо так в понимании буддизма и не помогли. И алкоголь, и наркота, и дакини в беспорядочных половых связях......и полный пожизненный дизастр. Ничего особо за многолетнюю практику и не изменилось. Только не надо тут теории безумных йогинов.

----------

Еше Нинбо (25.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (25.01.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Пампкин , укажите мне в личке хоть одного ученика КИБИ, который все еще следует Оле. Я знаю нескольких, которые давно с ним не поддерживают отношений, а тем более, с его центрами. Вы о них говорите?


Кхм, зачем же в личку... Слава Ермолин, например.

Я, конечно же, понимаю тенденцию насрать на своих учителей по прочтении пары книжек и развитии "определенных качеств", но не разделяю ее. Потому как ЗАПАДЛО.

Фельдшер на поле боя, он - не доктор. А может и мужлан полный, и не разумеет высокой медицины. Но то, что вас впоследствии впустили в дом к профессору и светилу чаю попить, не отменяет того, что для вас сделал простой мужик в ватнике тогда, когда вы в этом больше всего нуждались.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (25.01.2013), Аньезка (25.01.2013), Германн (25.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (25.01.2013)

----------


## Дордже

Ахаха Пампкин, насмешили над учеными из АП центра. Вы лучше расскажите чем вам заезжие ап учителя из Европы мозги моют и как они на критику реагируют и как за 3 года из бомжа в дхарма учителя превращаются. И как без вангов практикуете. И как монахов прогоняете. Секта, какая секта. Жаль что и вам с Аней розовые очки подарили. Контору надо не только по флюидам от лидера судить, а и мозги включать на очевидные вещи.

----------

Bob (25.01.2013), Zom (25.01.2013), Алдын Хадыс (28.10.2013), Аурум (25.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (25.01.2013), Нико (25.01.2013), Сергей Ч (25.01.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Фельдшер на поле боя, он - не доктор. А может и мужлан полный, и не разумеет высокой медицины. Но то, что вас впоследствии впустили в дом к профессору и светилу чаю попить, не отменяет того, что для вас сделал простой мужик в ватнике тогда, когда вы в этом больше всего нуждались.


Не обучен западный человек в большинстве своём оценивать обстоятельства времени и места.
Всё больше академический у него подход со сферическими конями.

Вот и в вопросе отношения к учителям разнообразия нет. Не сферический конь - значит и не конь вовсе.

----------

Кайто Накамура (25.01.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ахаха Пампкин, насмешили над учеными из АП центра. Вы лучше расскажите чем вам заезжие ап учителя из Европы мозги моют и как они на критику реагируют и как за 3 года из бомжа в дхарма учителя превращаются. И как без вангов практикуете. И как монахов прогоняете. Секта, какая секта. Жаль что и вам с Аней розовые очки подарили. Контору надо не только по флюидам от лидера судить, а и мозги включать на очевидные вещи.


Простите, но мне ваши братьеводхармененавистнические доктрины просто не интересны.

----------

Аньезка (25.01.2013)

----------


## Дордже

> Простите, но мне ваши братьеводхармененавистнические доктрины просто не интересны.


отмаза универсальная, а по фактам сказать как всегда нечего

----------

Алдын Хадыс (28.10.2013), Аурум (25.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (25.01.2013), Нико (25.01.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> отмаза универсальная, а по фактам сказать как всегда нечего


По фактам
- вы не обязаны посещать то, что вам не интересно (хотя в ваших богодельнях это может и не так);
- для того, чтобы послушать путешествующего учителя Славу я лично готов дернуть и в другой город;
- про монахов не в курсе
- без вангов (при наличии лунгов) в полне можно практиковать при определенных условиях, да и с вангами в АП никаких проблем нет (там же есть еще и тот же... Кармапа/Шамарпа, например)

Еще что вас беспокоит до изжоги и геммороя?

----------

Pedma Kalzang (25.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

Мне вообще непонятна эта фишка с "путешествующими учителями". Ведь Оле вроде как сам пока в состоянии путешествовать?

Я мало соприкасалась с системой АП, которую, кстати, тоже считаю сектой, по книгам некоторым и "отзывам бывших членов". Читала книгу "Жулики в рясах", которая вызвала омерзение. Вот и всё.

----------

Алдын Хадыс (28.10.2013), Еше Нинбо (25.01.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

Кстати, Отец Линии Приемственности Лингрепа (которого мы почитаем главным учеником Пагмадрукпы) именно из бомжа, и много меньше, чем за три года реализовался. Не зря его считают Сарахой Тибета. 

Так что сроками нас не удивишь.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (25.01.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я мало соприкасалась с системой АП, которую, кстати, тоже считаю сектой, по книгам некоторым и "отзывам бывших членов". Читала книгу "Жулики в рясах", которая вызвала омерзение. Вот и всё.


Главное, что про Новую Кадампу молчок. И никаких эмоций.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (25.01.2013)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Простите, но мне ваши братьеводхармененавистнические доктрины просто не интересны.


Мне вот подумалось, а в праве мы особо судить или скажем критиковать тех кто с Оле, или с Оле был или был но ушёл. Кто из нас особо лучше или может у кого то всё идеально и канонично? Само сабой что своя Дхарма самая правильная и сильно хочется быть святее Папы? Может не стоит уж так? Там взрослые люди - пусть делают что хотят. Кому какое дело? Сейчас информация любая доступна-всегда можно найти прочитать и кругозор расширить. Захотят и прочтут и решат.

----------

Аньезка (25.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (25.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Главное, что про Новую Кадампу молчок. И никаких эмоций.


А при чём тут Новая Кадампа? Она вне обсуждений. ( Про Шугдена тут много чего уже было сказано.

----------


## Нико

> Мне вот подумалось, а в праве мы особо судить или скажем критиковать тех кто с Оле, или с Оле был или был но ушёл. Кто из нас особо лучше или может у кого то всё идеально и канонично? Само сабой что своя Дхарма самая правильная и сильно хочется быть святее Папы? Может не стоит уж так? Там взрослые люди - пусть делают что хотят. Кому какое дело? Сейчас информация любая доступна-всегда можно найти прочитать и кругозор расширить. Захотят и прочтут и решат.


Я тоже так думаю. Но люди в соседних темах позволяют себе высказывать своё неуважение к махаянским сутрам, например. Им тоже хочется быть святее папы? Я, кстати, не ораторствую по поводу "правильности своей Дхармы". Пытаюсь разобраться, как всегда. Если бы все соблюдали все правила БФ, не было бы таких длинных тредов. Кстати, к чести Оле Нидала будет сказано, многие его ученики, перешедшие потом в другие традиции и Дхарма-центры, оказались неплохими практикующими. )

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Я мало соприкасалась с системой АП, которую, кстати, тоже считаю сектой, по книгам некоторым и "отзывам бывших членов".


Зря-зря-зря  :Smilie:  Побывайте в любом их центре сначала. И не надо слушать "бывших", а в центрах у них удивительная лёгкая атмосфера, ничего похожего на секту, ни грамма, просто такой себе отряд буддистов-партизан, кто не партизан в душе тот и не врубится, тому и не надо оно.

----------


## Нико

> Зря-зря-зря  Побывайте в любом их центре сначала. И не надо слушать "бывших", а в центрах у них удивительная лёгкая атмосфера, ничего похожего на секту, ни грамма, просто такой себе отряд буддистов-партизан, кто не партизан в душе тот и не врубится, тому и не надо оно.


Я уже немного вышла из этой возрастной категории  :Frown:

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Но люди в соседних темах позволяют себе высказывать своё неуважение к махаянским сутрам, например. Им тоже хочется быть святее папы?


Если речь о моей реплике, то никакого неуважения я не высказывал вообще-то. И даже в мыслях не было.  :Smilie:

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Я тоже так думаю. Но люди в соседних темах позволяют себе высказывать своё неуважение к махаянским сутрам, например. Им тоже хочется быть святее папы? Я, кстати, не ораторствую по поводу "правильности своей Дхармы". Пытаюсь разобраться, как всегда. Если бы все соблюдали все правила БФ, не было бы таких длинных


Так и я о том же. В соседних темах махаяну хают, в тибетском разделе обычно АП-мальчик для битья.  Мне может танец-ваджра подозрителен, но я ж молчу  :Smilie: 
Эх! Хоть бы уж Бао что-нибудь из кулинарии новенькое опубликовал..

----------

Аньезка (25.01.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

> Так и я о том же. В соседних темах махаяну хают, в тибетском разделе обычно АП-мальчик для битья.  Мне может танец-ваджра подозрителен, но я ж молчу 
> Эх! Хоть бы уж Бао что-нибудь из кулинарии новенькое опубликовал..


Честно говоря... кого тут не хаят - наверное по пальцам пересчитать можно. И хватит одной руки.

----------


## Greedy

> Мне вообще непонятна эта фишка с "путешествующими учителями". Ведь Оле вроде как сам пока в состоянии путешествовать?


Подробные объяснение по практикам дают, если сами сделали. А если не сделали, то просто рассказывают о своих болевых точках в практике, которые им получилось преодолеть. Исключительно для закрытого пользования среди практикующих.

Никакого внутреннего статуса звание "путуч" не даёт. К тому же "путуч" может быть по поручению Оле невыездным, если Оле не просил его куда-то ездить с лекциями на какую-то тему. Либо вообще не "путуч", потому что Оле сказал, что следует сосредоточится на собственной практике (отозвал звание).

Но функцию Оле-заменителей в центрах выполняют исправно.
Есть круг близких учеников Оле, часть из которых являются международными путучами, и которые могут давать лекции для широкого круга слушателей. Но обычно это всё равно сводится к обсуждению нюансов практики в узком кругу.

----------

SlavaR (26.01.2013)

----------


## Дордже

> По фактам
> - вы не обязаны посещать то, что вам не интересно (хотя в ваших богодельнях это может и не так);
> - для того, чтобы послушать путешествующего учителя Славу я лично готов дернуть и в другой город;
> - про монахов не в курсе
> - без вангов (при наличии лунгов) в полне можно практиковать при определенных условиях, да и с вангами в АП никаких проблем нет (там же есть еще и тот же... Кармапа/Шамарпа, например)
> 
> Еще что вас беспокоит до изжоги и геммороя?


О как интересно, ткнул вроде бы в лоб, а из двух мест сразу захлыстало. Можете не оправдываться, я это все как под копирку в вашем центре слышал. 

пысы я не про Славу, у вас там есть учитель из Дании. За 3 года стал звездой. Рассказывал, что с Оле из одного города. И решил стать учителем просто потому что захотелось учить. До этого про буддизм вообще не слышал. людей выгонял, просто потому что "те, кто настроен критически, ничего не поймут".

----------

Алдын Хадыс (28.10.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Кроме Славы Ермолина, которого, кстати не знаю, а в ю-тьюбе послушать лекции не нашла, дайте ссылку, а так есть там еще из КИБИ? Вы прям по множественном числе, Пампкин, расцвечивали.

Хотелось бы также взглянуть на грамотки ОН личного буддийского образования. Дипломы всякие от известных учителей об изученных материях, с успехом пройденных и дхармических институтов.

не зняю, как там Слава объясняет, а послушать ОН про пустотность явлений, например, - можно ажни заколдыбаться.....

----------


## PampKin Head

> О как интересно, ткнул вроде бы в лоб, а из двух мест сразу захлыстало. Можете не оправдываться, я это все как под копирку в вашем центре слышал. 
> 
> пысы я не про Славу, у вас там есть учитель из Дании. За 3 года стал звездой. Рассказывал, что с Оле из одного города. И решил стать учителем просто потому что захотелось учить. До этого про буддизм вообще не слышал. людей выгонял, просто потому что "те, кто настроен критически, ничего не поймут".


Кхм, сейчас будет разрыв шаблона: я из Друкпа Кагью. )))) Вон там, слева, традиция написана.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (25.01.2013), Аньезка (25.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Кхм, сейчас будет разрыв шаблона: я из Друкпа Кагью. )))) Вон там, слева, традиция написана.


А зачем тогда в другой город дёргать случать путуча Славу?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Кроме Славы Ермолина, которого, кстати не знаю, а в ю-тьюбе послушать лекции не нашла, дайте ссылку, а так есть там еще из КИБИ? Вы прям по множественном числе, Пампкин, расцвечивали.
> 
> Хотелось бы также взглянуть на грамотки ОН личного буддийского образования. Дипломы всякие от известных учителей об изученныхъ материях и с успехом пройденных и дхармических институтов.


Мадам, в нашей традиции с бумажками-на-подтерется туго: 
- почитайте намтары Марпы, посмотрите, что говорили спутники по пути в Индию... о Наропе (намтар Марпы, сорри); 
- Марпа для современников был всего лишь мужлан-мирянин, который "регулярно увозит в Индию всё золото" (с) сын Марпы, намтар Миларепы; 
- к Миларепе регулярно приходили какие то мудаки Геше (с бумажками), с требованиями откомментировать тексты и тыкавшие пальцем в то, что у Милы нет бумажек; один, кстати, его и отравил в итоге (намтар Миларепы); 
- Речунгпа был вообще никто и звать его никак, а тоже - Отец Линии Приемственности (намтар Речунгпы).
- Лингрепа, Сараха Тибета, был бомж-нищеброд ("Друкпа Кагью в Бутане").

Так что отсутствием купленных дипломов нас тоже не удивишь. )

----------

Ho Shim (26.01.2013), Pedma Kalzang (25.01.2013), Дмитрий Рыбаков (25.01.2013), Ридонлиев (14.01.2015)

----------


## Аньезка

> А зачем тогда в другой город дёргать случать путуча Славу?


Шаг вправо, шаг влево - расстрел? И это мы - сектанты?)

----------

Pedma Kalzang (25.01.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> А зачем тогда в другой город дёргать случать путуча Славу?


Ыыыы, наверное потому безмерно грамотный, искрометный, видящий суть, способный раскрыть сложный предмет.

Для меня рожа азиатская, монашеские одежды и бумажка от тибетской богодельни - не критерий напрягаться поднятием попы, если кроме этого ничего нет за душой у лехтора.

----------


## Нико

> Ыыыы, наверное потому безмерно грамотный, искрометный, видящий суть, способный раскрыть сложный предмет.
> 
> Для меня рожа азиатская, монашеские одежды и бумажка от тибетской богодельни - не критерий напрягаться поднятием попы, если кроме этого ничего нет за душой у лехтора.


Тоже верно :Wink:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ыыыы, наверное потому безмерно грамотный, искрометный, видящий суть, способный раскрыть сложный предмет.


И при этом залипающий в разговорах на некоторые темы. И в некоторых вопросах практик и школ не всегда особо разбирающийся.

----------


## Тензин Таши

> О как интересно, ткнул вроде бы в лоб, а из двух мест сразу захлыстало. Можете не оправдываться, я это все как под копирку в вашем центре слышал. 
> 
> пысы я не про Славу, у вас там есть учитель из Дании. За 3 года стал звездой. Рассказывал, что с Оле из одного города. И решил стать учителем просто потому что захотелось учить. До этого про буддизм вообще не слышал. людей выгонял, просто потому что "те, кто настроен критически, ничего не поймут".


"Распмни его! Распмни!"(c)  :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Мадам, в нашей традиции с бумажками-на-подтерется туго:


ОК, только тогда уж я синьора, ежели че :Smilie: 

Вы мне Оле во всю эту великую линию передачи не записывайте. И не надо тут ерничать. Хорошо известны необходимые качества Учителя. И Кагью в этом - не исключение. И Кармапа, кстати, Тринле Тхае Доржде бумажку таковую об образовании имеет, а к его буддийским объяснениям нет ну никаких претензий.

И 16 Кармапа Рангджунг Ригпе Дордже усиленно образовывался аж получив наставления во всех тибетских школах буддизма.

----------

Еше Нинбо (26.01.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (25.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ыыыы, наверное потому безмерно грамотный, искрометный, видящий суть, способный раскрыть сложный предмет.
> 
> Для меня рожа азиатская, монашеские одежды и бумажка от тибетской богодельни - не критерий напрягаться поднятием попы, если кроме этого ничего нет за душой у лехтора.


Пампкин, Вы б, штоли, поосторожнее. Это что, вирус от Оле к Вам какой передался? Прям это уже на хамство смахивает.

Есть всякие крайне достойные Учителя и исключительные держатели Учения разных школ именно в монашеской одежде и с бумажкой из тибетских монастырей, и Вашей драгоценной попы они явно беспокоить не будут для прихода к себе за наставлениями.

Нравится Вам Слава - прекрасно. Это не значит. что все остальные вообще не разбираются в буддизме, и все должны ездить за Славой. И за Оле.

----------

Дордже (25.01.2013), Карма Палджор (25.01.2013), Нико (25.01.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (25.01.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Пампкин, Вы б, штоли, поосторожнее. Это что, вирус от Оле к Вам какой передался? Прям это уже на хамство смахивает.
> 
> Есть всякие крайне достойные Учителя и исключительные держатели Учения разных школ именно в монашеской одежде и с бумажкой из тибетских монастырей, и Вашей драгоценной попы они явно беспокоить не будут для прихода к себе за наставлениями.
> 
> Нравится Вам Слава - прекрасно. Это не значит. что все остальные вообще не разбираются в буддизме, и все должны ездить за Славой. И за Оле.


Да мне все равно, насколько другие достойные учителя. Меня спросили, я ответил... Бежать, роняя кал на лету, на каждого достойного наставника не подписывался. Мне уже предостаточно чего делать до конца жизни.

----------


## Нико

> Да мне все равно, насколько другие достойные учителя. Меня спросили, я ответил... Бежать, роняя кал на лету, на каждого достойного наставника не подписывался. Мне уже предостаточно чего делать до конца жизни.


Вам бы, Пампкин, поэмы писать. В стиле Кукрыниксов.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> По фактам
> - вы не обязаны посещать то, что вам не интересно (хотя в ваших богодельнях это может и не так);
> - для того, чтобы послушать путешествующего учителя Славу я лично готов дернуть и в другой город;
> - про монахов не в курсе
> - без вангов (при наличии лунгов) в полне можно практиковать при определенных условиях, да и с вангами в АП никаких проблем нет (там же есть еще и тот же... Кармапа/Шамарпа, например)
> 
> Еще что вас беспокоит до изжоги и геммороя?


Да  какой там Шармапа и Кармапа? Учителя Гьялва Кармапы  и др как в апкон игнорируют?

----------

Еше Нинбо (26.01.2013)

----------


## Роман К

> Мне вообще непонятна эта фишка с "путешествующими учителями". Ведь Оле вроде как сам пока в состоянии путешествовать?
> 
> Я мало соприкасалась с системой АП, которую, кстати, тоже считаю сектой, по книгам некоторым и "отзывам бывших членов". Читала книгу "Жулики в рясах", которая вызвала омерзение. Вот и всё.


Оле не вечен, и он это прекрасно понимает, и после себя я думаю он хочет оставить функционирующую систему, т.е. нет цели быть вечным лидером, а цель чтобы люди развивались сами, могли расти сами и некоторые из них могли учить других, чтобы появились на Западе западные учителя, не факт что они появятся в большом количестве, но это нормально, что учителями в будушем могут быть не только тибетцы, чтобы кто нибудь из Москвы или из Варшавы смог читать нормальную лекцию про основы буддизма, читать ее без ошибок, понимая о чем говорит через определенный опыт, это же нормально.  А вы все "секта, секта.." 

А ваш подход "Я лично не общалась, но слышала что все плохо, и буду так считать и впредь"-- довольно странный подход, не лучше ли иметь свое менение, основанное на личном опыте, без посредников...

----------

Pedma Kalzang (25.01.2013)

----------


## Роман К

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0LImoj7U94

----------

Aion (25.01.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Мда. Похоже начинается обычный холивар.




> Оле не вечен, и он это прекрасно понимает, и после себя я думаю он хочет оставить функционирующую систему, т.е. нет цели быть вечным лидером, а цель чтобы люди развивались сами, могли расти сами и некоторые из них могли учить других, чтобы появились на Западе западные учителя, не факт что они появятся в большом количестве, но это нормально, что учителями в будушем могут быть не только тибетцы, чтобы кто нибудь из Москвы или из Варшавы смог читать нормальную лекцию про основы буддизма, читать ее без ошибок, понимая о чем говорит через определенный опыт, это же нормально.


Ни разу не видел ни одного учпута, который бы не искажал собствеено учение и не хамил в адрес лам, ринпоче и пр... особенно из российских путешественников. Зато автобиографии писать горазды, как скажем Леонтьева. Или энциклопедии буддизма, основанные не на фактах, а на лекциях Оле  с очень интересными пассажами.




> А вы все "секта, секта.."


А она и есть.




> А ваш подход "Я лично не общалась, но слышала что все плохо, и буду так считать и впредь"-- довольно странный подход, не лучше ли иметь свое менение, основанное на личном опыте, без посредников...


А вы думаете, что те кто здесь пишет, ни разу не общались с учениками Оле? Не вращались в центрах и пр.? Может не стоит выдавать желаемое за действительное? реальность-то не так хороша, как хотелось бы.

----------

Дордже (25.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (26.01.2013), Эделизи (26.01.2013)

----------


## Роман К

> Мда. Похоже начинается обычный холивар.
> 
> Ни разу не видел ни одного учпута, который бы не искажал собствеено учение и не хамил в адрес лам, ринпоче и пр... особенно из российских путешественников. Зато автобиографии писать горазды, как скажем Леонтьева. Или энциклопедии буддизма, основанные не на фактах, а на лекциях Оле  с очень интересными пассажами.
> 
> 
> 
> А она и есть.
> 
> 
> ...


Да какой там холивар, сто раз уже начиналось и заканчивалось, все одно и то же...
А если учителя пригласили и он "лепит горбатого", то можно об этом сказать, и его в с ледующий раз не приглашать, и когда он станет неинтересен, то это будет ему стимул больше изучать.
Оле же не папа, он дает основу, направление и за руку никого не водит, и если кто-то после нендро продолжает бухать, то может он не нендро делал, а фитнес (чашка осталась пустой)?

----------

Aion (25.01.2013), Pedma Kalzang (25.01.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Да какой там холивар, сто раз уже начиналось и заканчивалось, все одно и то же...
> А если учителя пригласили и он "лепит горбатого", то можно об этом сказать, и его в с ледующий раз не приглашать, и когда он станет неинтересен, то это будет ему стимул больше изучать.Оле же не папа, он дает основу, направление и за руку никого не водит, и если кто-то после нендро продолжает бухать, то может он не нендро делал, а фитнес (чашка осталась пустой)?


Ну ситуация скажем не такая. "Лепят горбатого" практически все учпуты в РФ. Демократия в ассоциации только на словах. Дела неприятные. Про то что даже своих лам не пускают в центры, уже можно и промолчать. Хотя это есть.
И то куда они приедут или не приедут определяется не всегда тем - приглашают в какой-то центр или нет. Сейчас некоторые центры мягко говоря выпадают из мест,которые должны посещать учпуты. Причем по разным причинам. Да даже из-за того, что центры просто "неблагонадежны" или скажем "не достойны" согласно мнению верхушки ассоциации. Недавно как раз в одном из таких центров побывал.
Насчет "основы" которую дает Оле тоже слишком много сомнений.

----------

Алдын Хадыс (28.10.2013), Дордже (26.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (26.01.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Ни разу не видел ни одного учпута, который бы не искажал собствеено учение и не хамил в адрес лам, ринпоче и пр... особенно из российских путешественников. Зато автобиографии писать горазды, как скажем Леонтьева. Или энциклопедии буддизма, основанные не на фактах, а на лекциях Оле  с очень интересными пассажами.


Расскажите подробнее, пожалуйста о том кто конкретно и как конкретно искажал учение из "учпутов". А то я вот всё слышу "искажают, оскорбляют" и т.п., а кто конкретно, где конкретно, как конкретно - информации нет. Любопытно.

----------


## Роман К

Вообще, чем меньше организации,  тем лучше... ИМХО. 

Основа- Дхарма. если можешь получить ее непосредственно от Кармапы в 100% объеме, сидя у него на коленях - отлично, если получается получать от других учителей по 10% раз в 3 года -тоже хорошо. главное чтобы двигаться вперед. Оле дает намного больше чем 10%.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вообще, чем меньше организации,  тем лучше... ИМХО. 
> 
> Основа- Дхарма. если можешь получить ее непосредственно от Кармапы в 100% объеме, сидя у него на коленях - отлично, если получается получать от других учителей по 10% раз в 3 года -тоже хорошо. главное чтобы двигаться вперед. Оле дает намного больше чем 10%.


И  искажений тже много. Подмена собственно передачи дхармы своими измышлениями, плюс нелестные высказывания в адрес учителей, от которых получал передачи, плюс нарушениея обетов разных уровней. Список можно долго продолжать. Но у такого учителя обучаться будет себе дороже.

----------

Алдын Хадыс (28.10.2013), Еше Нинбо (26.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

10% ? :Smilie:  Что-то маловато. Надо учесть еще, а сколько в этих процентах настоящей Дхармы....

----------

Еше Нинбо (26.01.2013)

----------


## Greedy

Центры АП и будут восприниматься сектой, потому что центры эти создаются снизу.
Практикуешь, активность бъёт ключём, Вас собралось уже несколько человек - и вот уже созрела очередная заявка в ассоциацию на включение состоявшейся группы как центра.
Нет никакого централизованного управления. Есть лишь понимание самих организовавших центр, что они организовали его для совместной практики.

Могут ли эти центры давать высокообразованных пандитов? Нет. Они не создавались и не существуют как центры образования. Они являются исключительно центрами совместных практик.
Какие будут правила в центре? Главным образом зависит от "эгоцентричности" его основателей. И в большинстве своём им нет дела до приезжих учителей, какими высокими ламами они не были, потому что собрались они совершенно с другой целью.

Путучи же, какими бы выкидышами они не казались, выполняют в этой системе центров вполне конкретную роль.

Вполне очевидно, что в такой системе будут как центры лояльные к дейятельности центральной ассоциации, так и те, которые хотя быть больше, чем местом для практики.
А мнение ассоциации простое: хотите учиться - учитесь, хотите слушать других учителей - слушайте.
А центры АП предназначены исключительно для совместных практик. Хотите делать из них полноценную буддийскую единицу - выходите из ассоциации, становитесь самостоятельными и сами решайте, что и как.

----------

Aion (26.01.2013), Ho Shim (26.01.2013), Pedma Kalzang (25.01.2013), SlavaR (26.01.2013), Дмитрий Рыбаков (26.01.2013), Дордже (26.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Боюсь, с центрами не все так просто. Потому как БЦ - любой - требует финансов для снятия помещения и поддержки его работы. А также регистрации и определенных взаимоотношений с властями. Иногда рассматривается и выгода - собрать побольше на приезде какого-то учителя. Короче, насколько мне рассказывали сами представители подобных центров - там бывают нехорошие веяния. И не просто совместные практики, а новичкам, бывает, конкретно указывается - что делать, чтобы быть "угодным" центру.

----------

Еше Нинбо (26.01.2013), Топпер- (26.01.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Боюсь, с центрами не все так просто. Потому как БЦ - любой - требует финансов для снятия помещения и поддержки его работы. А также регистрации и определенных взаимоотношений с властями. Иногда рассматривается и выгода - собрать побольше на приезде какого-то учителя. Короче, насколько мне рассказывали сами представители подобных центров - там бывают нехорошие веяния. И не просто совместные практики, а новичкам, бывает, конкретно указывается - что делать, чтобы быть "угодным" центру.


Крупные центры (в Европе, например) содержатся за счёт крупных спонсоров.
В России даже центры Москвы и Питера содержатся исключительно за счёт средств костяка центра. Они из своих средств оплачивают расходы, связанные с содержанием помещений, используемых как центры. Сбор какой-нибудь заметной суммы даже для внутренних проектов среди практикующих занимает несколько месяцев. (Нет в России развитого понимания, как привлекать внешние инвестиции в религиозную сферу.)

Иногда пытаются собрать на приезде какого-нибудь учителя. Но опять же, не в карман учителю, а для реализации задуманных проектов. Но это, чаще, утопия. Если учитель даёт лекцию не в центре, то иногда собранное не окупает даже затрат на организацию. Если в центре, то в небольшой плюс иногда получается выйти.

Веянья же бывают разные, так как люди разные. И в большей степени отражает состояние основателей данного конкретного центра.

А вообще, чего хочет среднестатистический интересующийся буддизмом?
Группу единомышленников, чтобы:
- ходить вместе на лекции различных приезжающих учителей;
- вместе выбираться на большие посвящения и учения;
- вместе изучать учение и практиковать.

С какой целью объединяются те, кто составляют основной костяк центров АП?
- вместе делать практики конкретной линии передачи. 

Когда среднестатистический интересующийся буддизмом приходит в центр АП, то у него происходит разрыв шаблона - центр не может предложить ему ничего, кроме неавторитетных трактовок основ буддузима от никому неизвестных практикующих.

Приезжающий же практик из другого центра находит там группу единомышленников, с которыми в узком кругу можно обсудить нюансы практик.
И "кухня" - место обмена опытом рядом с гомпой - в АП считается наиболее важной частью совместных практик.

----------

Александар (26.01.2013), Топпер- (26.01.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Крупные центры (в Европе, например) содержатся за счёт крупных спонсоров.
> В России даже центры Москвы и Питера содержатся исключительно за счёт средств костяка центра. Они из своих средств оплачивают расходы, связанные с содержанием помещений, используемых как центры. Сбор какой-нибудь заметной суммы даже для внутренних проектов среди практикующих занимает несколько месяцев. (Нет в России развитого понимания, как привлекать внешние инвестиции в религиозную сферу.)


Ну прикинем заодно и что-то похожее на членские взносы. А заодно требование, рассылаемое ассоциацией в некоторые центы (отодвинутые из-за недостойности) чтобы платили бабло и как можно больше.




> Когда среднестатистический интересующийся буддизмом приходит в центр АП, то у него происходит разрыв шаблона - центр не может предложить ему ничего, кроме неавторитетных трактовок основ буддузима от никому неизвестных практикующих.


Итак, они звались учпуты...




> Приезжающий же практик из другого центра находит там группу единомышленников, с которыми в узком кругу можно обсудить нюансы практик.
> И "кухня" - место обмена опытом рядом с гомпой - в АП считается наиболее важной частью совместных практик.


А секс в гомпе учитываем? Или пропустим сей забавный факт?

За сим прощаюсь, ибо поздний ночер

----------

Алдын Хадыс (28.10.2013), Топпер- (26.01.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

Самое забавное, что я однажды слышала слух про секс в гомпе...и слух этот касался одного уважаемого практика традиции нингма.  :Smilie:

----------

GROM (03.02.2013), Pedma Kalzang (26.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

Разве то, что в АП называют "гомпа" зачастую не просто квартира одного из участников, со всеми мирскими вытекающими? В чем криминал-то?

----------

Pedma Kalzang (26.01.2013), Дордже (26.01.2013), Нико (26.01.2013), Сергей Ч (26.01.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Ну прикинем заодно и что-то похожее на членские взносы. А заодно требование, рассылаемое ассоциацией в некоторые центы (отодвинутые из-за недостойности) чтобы платили бабло и как можно больше.


Всякое бывает. Но с рядовых, даже регулярно посещающих центр, никто никаких взносов не собирает.
Внутренние корпоративные взаимоотношения касаются в основном костяка, ответственного за организацию, и не переносятся на остальных практикующих.




> Итак, они звались учпуты...


Сегодня он - учпут, завтра - нет.
И они редко представляют себя как "распространителей дхармы". К тому же это довольно затратное мероприятие - никто за то, чтобы ты ездил по центрам, денег тебе не выделит.
За единичными исключениями, учпут ездит только по центрам ассоциации. А некоторые, известные в узких кругах, ездят даже не являясь учпутами. Просто потому что они в тесном контакте с людьми из разных центров, а близкое общение практиков друг с другом - это часть традиции данное линии передачи.




> А секс в гомпе учитываем? Или пропустим сей забавный факт?


Всякое бывает. Если это произошло, то что надо делать? Выгнать и запретить приходить в центр? Поставить охранников?
Если человеку не интересна данная линия, то он сам уйдёт через непродолжительное время. Если интересна, то он расставит приоритеты.




> Разве то, что в АП называют "гомпа" зачастую не просто квартира одного из участников, со всеми мирскими вытекающими? В чем криминал-то?


В АП достаточно людей, для которых регулярный секс - обычное времяпрепровождения. И занимаются они им везде.
Но такие уж люди притягиваются в эти центры. Неужели их всех гнать надо? Совершивших это и другие святотатства.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Вы думаете Оле Нидалу действительно сейчас...в его 71 (или 72?) года нужен пиар?
> Вы видели, какие залы он собирает? А я видела. 
> Нидал - это уже целая эпоха российского буддизма. Так же как и Намкай Норбу Ринпоче.
> Они уже не нуждаются ни в каком пиаре, у них самые массовые общины в России и в мире. 
> Автограф-сессии в данном случае - один из способов Бодхисаттвы создать связь с людьми и привести к буддизму тех, кто еще к нему только подходит.


Благими намерениями усыпана дорога в ад... Чел приходит искренне полагая что это буддизм, но только потом осознает, что это засада...

----------

Аурум (26.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (26.01.2013), Топпер- (26.01.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Благими намерениями усыпана дорога в ад... Чел приходит искренне полагая что это буддизм, но только потом осознает, что это засада...


Алдын, Вы это искрометно заметили, однако...

- чел приходит, "искренне полагая что это буддизм", а там ... практики мерзкого сансарного существа в качестве защитника... веками. Да и ладно бы, с кем не бывает, но наставники выдавали его... в качестве просветленного существа, эманации Манджушри... садханы появлялись "из чистых видений" (собственно, куда потом с такими наставниками можно заехать? но шшш! гуру-йога! плясать с такими бревнами в глазах мы будем только на костях старенького Оле Нидала и его последователей)

- чел приходит, "искренне полагая что это буддизм", а там замочили Джонангпу чисто по политическим соображениям и философским поводам

- чел приходит, "искренне полагая что это буддизм", а там история с двумя Кармапами, и не Оле Нидал ее замутил однозначно

- чел приходит, "искренне полагая что это буддизм", открывает тот же "Светоч Уверенности" Джамгона Конгтрула, а там открытым текстом написано: 

_ Невозможно перечесть всех насекомых, живущих под основанием скалы. Но можно перечислить всех людей, живущих во всем царстве! И лишь считанные единицы из них практикуют Дхарму; а тех, кто вершит Ее праведно, столь же трудно узреть, как звезды днем._

И такие же пассажи он находит в Ламриме Дже Дзонкапы.

З.Ы. И не смотря на то, что засада там везде, делать что то надо, потому что страдания живых безмерны; и Будда Путь все же открыл из этой богодельни.

----------

Aion (26.01.2013), Аньезка (26.01.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

> Благими намерениями усыпана дорога в ад... Чел приходит искренне полагая что это буддизм, но только потом осознает, что это засада...


Топпер вот тоже когда-то осознал, что попал в засаду под названием "тибетский буддизм")))
А Вы не боитесь?)

----------

Aion (26.01.2013), GROM (03.02.2013), PampKin Head (26.01.2013), Pedma Kalzang (26.01.2013), Топпер- (26.01.2013)

----------


## Маша_ла

Особенно мило, когда люди приходят к ОН, получают образование в КИБИ, потом уходят из АП и начинают хаять ОН и людей, которые их учили и с которыми они вместе учились, в то же время, активно используя знания, полученные в КИБИ, делая на этом имя и т.п. Мне этого не понять.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Топпер вот тоже когда-то осознал, что попал в засаду под названием "тибетский буддизм")))
> А Вы не боитесь?)


В том то и дело, что это не тибетский буддизм вовсе, может быть лайт или там для Запада ну или как там сегодня? Да, я бы назвал бы этот путь так -  Road to the Hell... quick&easy

----------

Еше Нинбо (26.01.2013), Сергей Ч (26.01.2013), Топпер- (26.01.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

> В том то и дело, что это не тибетский буддизм вовсе, может быть лайт или там для Запада ну или как там сегодня? Да, я бы назвал бы этот путь так -  Road to the Hell... quick&easy


Чтобы такое утверждать, нужно, как минимум, побывать в адах и провести соц. опрос: сколько там людей из КК ОН  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (26.01.2013), GROM (03.02.2013), Pedma Kalzang (26.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (26.01.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

Кстати, классический буддизм для мирян - просто мега light.
Веди себя хорошо и помогай монахам. Всё. Куда уж более лайт?))

----------

Aion (26.01.2013), GROM (03.02.2013), Legba (28.01.2013), Pedma Kalzang (26.01.2013)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Кстати, классический буддизм для мирян - просто мега light.
> Веди себя хорошо и помогай монахам. Всё. Куда уж более лайт?))


Ну как бы не совсем.  :Smilie:  В классике алкоголь тот же осуждается чётко, без сносок типа "пиво для почек полезненько"

----------

Сергей Ч (26.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Кстати, классический буддизм для мирян - просто мега light.
> Веди себя хорошо и помогай монахам. Всё. Куда уж более лайт?))


Аньезка, буддизм нормальными Учителями дается сразу для разных уровней, сидят разные люди, да воспринимают в меру своих способностей. Можешь - мега light, можешь - мега deep. На всех учениях, на которых была - мозги заворачивались в рогожку - от старания понять, и никто особо ничего не облегчал - давались источники для изучения, комментировались серьезные тексты, и так далее. 

Но вот портал КК АП читаю с постоянным удивлением. Пусть бы там простые основы излагали бы, но там такие интерпретации этих основ, что если учиться по этому, думаю, это как неправильно поставить себе технику в какой-то профессии изначально - надо будет переучиваться.

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (26.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (26.01.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну как бы не совсем.  В классике алкоголь тот же осуждается чётко, без сносок типа "пиво для почек полезненько"


В той же классике Анатхапиндика, умирая, говорит: ... но почему же я не слышал ТАКИХ учений?! На что слышит ответ: ... чернозёму такое не положено, только для монахов для мирян свои учения.

Там в классике много чего есть, чего нет уже в современной Тхераваде.

З.Ы. Ежели что, то тот же алкоголь ДАЖЕ в Сангхе ... не был запрещен изначально! О, как! 

Как впрочем и всё остальное. А нам сейчас прогоняют тему в стиле: пришел Будда и тут же запретил пиво. Ага, 2 раза.

----------

Aion (26.01.2013), Pedma Kalzang (26.01.2013), Аньезка (26.01.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Но вот портал КК АП читаю с постоянным удивлением. Пусть бы там простые основы излагали бы, но там такие интерпретации этих основ, что если учиться по этому, думаю, это как неправильно поставить себе технику в какой-то профессии изначально - надо будет переучиваться.


На, потренируй серое вещество на базе КК АП http://www.ipc.ru/~karmapa/fragm.htm#ug9

З.Ы. http://www.ipc.ru/~karmapa/ ссылки по годам содержат фрагменты лекций разных Кхенпо

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Пампкин, раз мы с тобой переходим на "ты", могу сказать, что хватит гнать-то, - я уж лет 10 с некоторыми представителями КК АП общаюсь лично и обширно и, причем из разных центров, и за коллизиями их слежу, за шоками после Пхова и протчее. Что им там рекомендовалось читать и не читать. И что народ нидаловский говорит изнутря. Это сейчас они свой портал "причесали" еще приемлемо, раньше там было большинство нидаловской отсебятины. 

Когда там с ним Кармапа Тхае Дордже стал ездить? Когда эти две твои ссылочки "причесались"? С какого году? и где они там на портале были выставлены?

----------

Аурум (26.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (26.01.2013)

----------


## Александар

Все критики ламы Оле(без исключений), ну не доросли они до понимания учения Благословенного. Ничего не сделаешь. Горько.

----------


## Аньезка

> Аньезка, буддизм нормальными Учителями дается сразу для разных уровней, сидят разные люди, да воспринимают в меру своих способностей. Можешь - мега light, можешь - мега deep. На всех учениях, на которых была - мозги заворачивались в рогожку - от старания понять, и никто особо ничего не облегчал - давались источники для изучения, комментировались серьезные тексты, и так далее. 
> 
> Но вот портал КК АП читаю с постоянным удивлением. Пусть бы там простые основы излагали бы, но там такие интерпретации этих основ, что если учиться по этому, думаю, это как неправильно поставить себе технику в какой-то профессии изначально - надо будет переучиваться.


А почему Вы вообще имеете такое странное представление об учениках Оле Нидала: что вот ходят они на один единственный портал, читают его и больше ничего не читают? В интернете все есть. В книжных магазинах все есть. Все доступно. Вот не верю я, что последователей ОН кто-то бьет по рукам, связывает и завязывает им глаза, когда они пробуют читать другие источники. Вы почему других людей, кроме себя, держите за слабоумных то?

----------

Pedma Kalzang (26.01.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> . 
> 
> Когда там с ним Кармапа Тхае Дордже стал ездить? Когда эти две твои ссылочки "причесались"? С какого году? и где они там на портале были выставлены?


Всю жизнь там были... Просто лежали толи среди центром, толи еще как.

Не устраивает? Напишите в "спортлото".




> Вы почему других людей, кроме себя, держите за слабоумных то?


Потому как они - тупое быдло, наверное; а Дролкар - лотус расцветший на куче "определенных качеств".

----------


## Dron

> Все критики ламы Оле(без исключений), ну не доросли они до понимания учения Благословенного. Ничего не сделаешь. Горько.


В нравственном плане, или в плане понимания теории? В обоих?

----------


## Greedy

> Пампкин, раз мы с тобой переходим на "ты", могу сказать, что хватит гнать-то, - я уж лет 10 с некоторыми представителями КК АП общаюсь лично и обширно и, причем из разных центров, и за коллизиями их слежу, за шоками после Пхова и протчее. Что им там рекомендовалось читать и не читать. И что народ нидаловский говорит изнутря. Это сейчас они свой портал "причесали" еще приемлемо, раньше там было большинство нидаловской отсебятины. 
> 
> Когда там с ним Кармапа Тхае Дордже стал ездить? Когда эти две твои ссылочки "причесались"? С какого году? и где они там на портале были выставлены?


С одной стороны есть почти никем не принимаемая из "ортодоксов" книга Оле "Каким всё является", а с другой стороны есть позиция Кармапы по поводу этой книги, а для осведомлённых, ещё и указания на источники, где в первоисточниках можно почитать эту "отсебятину".

Но буддизм в такой интерпретации слишком неправильный, чтобы даже просто допустить мысль об этом.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

У ОН есть последователи, значит это кому-то тоже нужно.
Люди разные. 
Главное, чтобы не убивали никого, не воровали, не насиловали, не наркоманили.
Пусть практикуют, если им нравится этот путь. Тоже оригинальный путь, такого оригинального пути ещё, наверное, в человеческой истории не было.
Оле бунтарь. Никому плохо не делает, никого не заставляет, всё добровольно.
Все люди несовершенные. Он сам тоже говорит, что он не святая корова и часто ошибается.
Пусть он и его последователи будут счастливы и реализуют то, к чему стремятся.

----------


## Dron

> Он сам тоже говорит, что он не святая корова и часто ошибается.


Нет связи. Из наличия ошибок не следует, что некто- не святая корова.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А почему Вы вообще имеете такое странное представление об учениках Оле Нидала: что вот ходят они на один единственный портал, читают его и больше ничего не читают? В интернете все есть. В книжных магазинах все есть. Все доступно. Вот не верю я, что последователей ОН кто-то бьет по рукам, связывает и завязывает им глаза, когда они пробуют читать другие источники. Вы почему других людей, кроме себя, держите за слабоумных то?


Я не держу никого за слабоумного. Это противоречит моим обязательствам. Сейчас, да, в инете все есть. ОК. Что там было лет 15 назад - знаете? И книги какие и каким тиражом издавались - знаете? Книгу тех лет читайте замечательную про тибетских лам - жуликов в рясах.

Ну, а сейчас - уж конечно-то. Я вообще, помню момент, когда Тхае Дордже в первый раз с ОН приехал - какое было облегчение.....

Короче. Я уже сказала, что против Оле сейчас и против него, как товарища по дхарме ничего не имею. Но многие конкретные тенденции в его центрах до сих пор есть. Поскольку остались еще с тех давних времен. И творец этих тендениций - именно ОН - с привитием своих необуддийских принципов.

А так я вообще никогда не собиралась ни в ученицы к Оле, ни в его центры - у меня была изначально другая кармическая ориентация. Я ничего бы вообще против его центров не имела, если бы не общалась бы с людьми, побывавшими в них. 

И в силу этого, как мне не жаль, но центры КК АП новичкам никогда не рекомендую, если люди сами туда не идут.

А так - я рада, что он Вам понравился, и что на лекцию сходили.....и вообще в жизни ничто не просто. Всякое бывает. И от кармических связей зависит.....

----------

Алдын Хадыс (01.12.2013), Еше Нинбо (26.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> А ваш подход "Я лично не общалась, но слышала что все плохо, и буду так считать и впредь"-- довольно странный подход, не лучше ли иметь свое менение, основанное на личном опыте, без посредников...


Я тут же писала, что у меня был личный опыт, без посредников. Правда, это было году в 95-96, возможно, с тех пор всё коренным образом изменилось. Мы с подругой пошли брать у Оле интервью в одной из его так называемых московских "гомп". Пришли, увидели картину: куча молоденьких девочек, выходящих из душа полунагишом, несколько парнишек тоже почти подросткового возраста. Атмосфера была бордельная. Во время интервью Оле ничего сущностного про Дхарму не сказал, а всё больше норовил щупать коленки. Ханна, кажется там ещё была, сидела в другой комнате. По итогам решили интервью не печатать. Первое впечатление  с учителями -- чаще всего самым верным бывает. Субъективно, конечно.

----------

Алдын Хадыс (28.10.2013), Аурум (26.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (26.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Все критики ламы Оле(без исключений), ну не доросли они до понимания учения Благословенного. Ничего не сделаешь. Горько.


Ой вей. ))))

----------

Алдын Хадыс (28.10.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Потому как они - тупое быдло, наверное; а Дролкар - лотус расцветший на куче "определенных качеств".


А че, аргументы нормальные уже кончились?

А давай знания и умения ЕС Далай Ламы, к примеру, с Нидаловскими померяем? Что за метр возьмем? Центры? Аудиторию? Книги? Бумажки от монастрей и отзывы держателей Учения о качествах обоих?

Искренне бы пожелала бы всем ученикам расцветать именно на "куче" определенных качеств учителя. Чем больше и качественней эта "куча", тем лучше.

Ты чего сам-то так поздно к Нидалу пришел? И не с него начал?

----------

Алдын Хадыс (01.12.2013), Еше Нинбо (26.01.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Я тут же писала, что у меня был личный опыт, без посредников. Правда, это было году в 95-96, возможно, с тех пор всё коренным образом изменилось. Мы с подругой пошли брать у Оле интервью в одной из его так называемых московских "гомп". Пришли, увидели картину: куча молоденьких девочек, выходящих из душа полунагишом, несколько парнишек тоже почти подросткового возраста. Атмосфера была бордельная. Во время интервью Оле ничего сущностного про Дхарму не сказал, а всё больше норовил щупать коленки. Ханна, кажется там ещё была, сидела в другой комнате. По итогам решили интервью не печатать. Первое впечатление  с учителями -- чаще всего самым верным бывает. Субъективно, конечно.


Надо было пачку презервативов презентовать перед интервью, тогда бы все по другому сложилось бы ;D

----------


## Aion

> Ой вей. ))))


Ом А Хум. )))

----------


## Нико

> Надо было пачку презервативов презентовать перед интервью, тогда бы все по другому сложилось бы ;D


Он был не в нашем вкусе. (

----------

Алдын Хадыс (28.10.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> А че, аргументы нормальные уже кончились?
> 
> А давай знания и умения ЕС Далай Ламы, к примеру, с Нидаловскими померяем? Что за метр возьмем? Центры? Аудиторию? Книги? Бумажки от монастрей и отзывы держателей Учения о качествах обоих?
> 
> Искренне бы пожелала бы всем ученикам расцветать именно на "куче" определенных качеств учителя. Чем больше и качественней эта "куча", тем лучше.
> 
> Ты чего сам-то так поздно к Нидалу пришел?


Предугадывая развитие событий они в ответ скажут, что главное опыт, медитации и тп. А медитировать то они умеют? Владеют ли базовыми - шинэ, лхагтонг, детонг и пр? Или все наобум?

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Он был не в нашем вкусе. (


А вы рассказывали о поцелуе в губы на прощание это тогда было или другой уже эпизод?

----------


## Нико

> А вы рассказывали о поцелуе в губы на прощание это тогда было или другой уже эпизод?


Именно тогда и было. Других эпизодов я бы не позволила. )))

----------

Алдын Хадыс (28.10.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Именно тогда и было. Других эпизодов я бы не позволила. )))


Извиняюсь конечно, но вот вспомнил, что Леонид Брежнев всегда троекратно целовался в губы, жаль что м-р Нидал с ним не встретился... :Wink:

----------


## Нико

> Извиняюсь конечно, но вот вспомнил, что Леонид Брежнев всегда троекратно целовался в губы, жаль что м-р Нидал с ним не встретился...


С девушками или вообще со всеми?

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Уважаемые модераторы, закрывайте тему. У нас тут потоп, прорвало канализацию на пятнадцатойм странице этаже...

----------

Ho Shim (27.01.2013), Аньезка (26.01.2013), Пема Дролкар (26.01.2013), Роман К (26.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Уважаемые модераторы, закрывайте тему. У нас тут потоп, прорвало канализацию на пятнадцатойм странице этаже...


не закрывайте, хочу узнать чем интрига с поцелучиками закончилась

----------

Bob (26.01.2013)

----------

